# Naruto Chapter 572 Discussion Thread



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 25, 2012)

Hiroshi said:
			
		

> *Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> *Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.*




Predict Away...

1845


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 25, 2012)

Tobi busts out his "just as planned" plan.


----------



## vered (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto defeats the bijuus and either Tobi retreats or Tobi goes one vs one against Naruto.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto shows more of his new stuff, and Naruto vs Tobi starts.


----------



## Pureblooded (Jan 25, 2012)

I predict a Bijuudama explosion. Just a gut feeling.


----------



## andrea (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto defeats the bijuu but his 5 minutes are up. Tobi finally gets off his ass and joins in the fight starts talking/preaching. We find out more about his identity.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2012)

the flashdamas explode for a multi-mountain vaporiser and I will be wondering how Gai & Kakashi survived it


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 25, 2012)

I think just like Goten & Trunks is DBZ, the Naruto/Kurama sinch will cancel/finish leaving only base Naruto


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 25, 2012)

All that's worth predicting this time is the number of bijuu Naruto will defeat next chapter.
I say two will be defeated by Naruto and one by B


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 25, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> the flashdamas explode for a multi-mountain vaporiser and I will be wondering how Gai & Kakashi survived it



guy and kakashi are under the protection of naruto. they are going to be fine.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 25, 2012)

The biju are defeated, but only Naruto is able to continue fighting. He reverts back to his new KCM (full chakra kurama is dispelled) and fights Tobi 1v1. He lands a solid hit on his face and his mask shatters as the chapter ends.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 25, 2012)

Hachibi, Son, and Shukaku jump in and shoot their Bijuu Dama too so it can be an all Bijuu Bijuu Dama...thingy. World blows up.

...

Or Naruto and Kurama make the Bijuu Dama powerful enough to negate the combined Bijuu Dama, or maybe he's not so Killerbee and Hachibi jump in to help. 

Tobi is pissed. 

Naruto and Killerbee free the Bijuu, and they all have a word with each other in Bijuu world. Naruto says he'll save them all and whatever, then they all get sealed.

Tobi is even more pissed. 

Naruto says stuff about the Bijuu, Tobi still pissed. 

Tobi says it's time for him to step in battle. Just as he does so, Naruto loses his new mode. Tobi looks happy now


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 25, 2012)

I really would hate Kishi if the next chapter went back to Madara vs The Kages 

Anyways Naruto rapes again next chapter and we see Itachi's and Sasuke's location


----------



## Klue (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto yanks the five remaining rods loose, Gedo Mazou sucks up the five Bijuu. Raped of his Six Paths, Tobi retreats like the vagina he is.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 25, 2012)

The Scientist said:


> guy and kakashi are under the protection of naruto. they are going to be fine.



Actually on the last page neither Kakashi nor Gai can be seen within Kurama. Perhaps one of my predictions from last week will come true in a way. I wrote how Kakashi would hide within Kurama's mouth and thus get to one of the rods undetected. If the two of them are no longer within Kurama the two of them may just end up sneaking up on one or two bijuu while Tobi is preoccupied by the fireworks and come out of hiding next week to take down one or two bijuu. Perhaps one of them is even doing the ultimate attack of riding a bijuudama.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0e5g13QB5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deadway (Jan 25, 2012)

*Prediction*
*No choice.*

_The bijuu dama's collide_
Hachibi: He..can he really do it?
Kakashi: It looks like he's overpowering the bijuu!
_Tobi makes hand seals and Gedo Mazo comes out.
Gedo mazo releases the one tails and son_
_They both fire away their own bijuudama_
Naruto:Guh!! Damnit
Kurama: Naruto don't over use the chakra yet
Naruto: I HAVE TO
_The bijuudama erupts and causes everyone to be launched away._
_Naruto is knocked out and the Hachibi was protecting Kakashi and Gai who then happens to transform back to base_
Tob's bijuu are a mess and regenerating.
Kurama: Naruto! Get up! You used up all the 5 min of chakra you had with that one bijuudama! 
Tobi: Hmm...even with that much power you still use it like a fool.
_Tobi walks close to Naruto_
Killerbee: Naru-to....get up.....urgh
_Killerbee collapses_
Killerbee: Sorry brother.....I guess..this..is it
_Tobi is standing above Naruto who is knocked out_
Tobi: Regardless of who you convert, whoever lends you power. They will always be killed and used for evil. You, are no different than him. He always said brother was more powerful because of his body. 
Kurama: !? What..did he just mention?
*Tobi grabs naruto's face*
Tobi: Perfect jinchuriki or otherwise...you are merely just a boy...while I am... a god.
Tobi: !
_Tobi looks in the distance and sees Kakashi_
_Kakashi is looking at Tobi with mangekyrou ready._
Tobi: So he knows....indeed you learn quickly Kakashi.
Kakashi: The moment I see you warping Naruto away, it;s over for you.
Tobi: Is that so?
_All the bijuu are in their human forms and land near Kakashi_
Kakashi: At this rate...I won't be able to warp Tobi away..but I can destroy these puppets...I'll have to wait for the exact time.
Tobi: Kill him.
All the jinchuriki charge at Kakashi
Kakashi: I'll warp my body away and everyone or thing around me...it's the least I can do for being a burden for you Naruto....Killerbee....Hokages....Obito..acknowledge this.
Kakashi: Mangekyou Shari--
All the bijuu are suddenly knocked away by a fiery force.
Kakashi: What!?
Gai is standing in front of him in the 8th gate
Gai is shifting his form back and forwards so he looks like an after image.
Tobi: That's? The eighth gate..!
Kakashi: Gai! No! Why did you use that...you'll die now!
Gai: There's no other option...besides,..I wasn't goign to let you steal all the fun.
_Gai looks back at Kakashi and gives him the thumbs up_
Kakashi: Hmm...alright.
Kakashi: Altough...I never thought I'd die besides my biggest rival.
Gai: How about dying besides a friend.
Kakashi: Yea....*Kakashi's sharingan evolves* I can do that.
Gai/Kakashi: Let's Go!
*The Masters make their last move. *
*Chapter end*


----------



## Yozora (Jan 25, 2012)

Tobi summon gedou mazou again.

and I'm still hoping for part 3.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't think there will be a part 3, cause this is looking like the Grand Climax of the series! Naruto and Kurama finally fight alongside each other, Last coffin 'Madara' was revealed. Looks like Sasuke is going into the action soon I think and whats left is Kabutomaru.

Don't know what could be next, Naruto already learned everyhting.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 25, 2012)

The bijuudama cause huge crater in on the ground, Tobi realizes he needs to use Gedo Mazou to fight Bee and Naruto.


----------



## Taijukage (Jan 25, 2012)

> Tobi: Regardless of who you convert, whoever lends you power. They will always be killed and used for evil. You, are no different than him. He always said brother was more powerful because of his body.


you implying tobi is elder son or izuna?


----------



## Kiyumi (Jan 25, 2012)

I predict Naruto continues his badassery in the next chapter. ​


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 25, 2012)

I predict... a HUGE ground shake... that will be felt by whole army and kages... asking what was that... then inochi will tell that it was naruto who if fighting 5other biju's and both bombs colided... which will make raikage and tsunade shocked becouse last time raikage wanted to kill naruto becouse he couldnt use biju bomb... and now he used a strong one... strong enought to shake the ground at such distance...

naruto after the bomb colided... used sage clones to get near each biju without tobi noticing... and the chapter will end with all stakes beign pulled out all of a sudden.. and narutos 5minutes pass in the same time...


----------



## Deadway (Jan 25, 2012)

Taijukage said:


> you implying tobi is elder son or izuna?



The elder son. Why not eh.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto finds out that he can keep full bijuu mode with Kurama for more than 5 minutes


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 25, 2012)

*Chapter 572 Prediction:*  The Power of the Bijuu

The Grand explosion caused by the colliding Bijuu Damas could be seen far away and it gets the attention of the army and the Hokages.   The war on the other fronts is coming to a close and all the attention is on Naruto vs Madara.

Meanwhile, Madara springs his trap as Naruto and Bee recover from the blast.  Kakashi and Gai are surprised they survived that massive explosion unharmed.   But Naruto is starting to show signs that it took a lot of his power, and thats what Madara was counting. 

Naruto uses whats left of his strength and summons clones and uses his tricks to begin going after the stakes on the remaning Bijuu.


----------



## KillerFlow (Jan 25, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Prediction*
> *No choice.*
> 
> _The bijuu dama's collide_
> ...



The bold part. I see what you did there.

OT: Tobi's gonna go all out. He doesn't have a reason to capture Naruto or Bee anymore. He can just kill them and extract the Bijuus to GM once they die.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 25, 2012)

My Prediction:

From Host to Host​
Scene is Madara vs Kages:
The Kages are worn out and rather beat from their battle against Madara.
Raikage: *gasp* He truly is a Monster...
Madara: Is that all what the Kages of this Generation are capable of?
None of you can hold a candle to Shodai Hokage.
Mei: We can't give up here!

At the same time a huge explosion can be seen from their battlefield despite being miles away.
Kages: !!!
Madara: ....
Tsunade: What was that Power...Madara!?
Madara: It seems *HE* has found the Hachibi and Kyuubi.
Tsunade: Naruto!
Onoki: Here he comes again!Focus, Hokage!
Madara prepares an attack towards Tsunade still distracted by the Explosion.
Tsunade: !!!

Scene change:
Naruto finds himself in a weird space and reminds himself that it is like when he and Sasuke confronted each other at the Summit.
???: You are the Jinchuuriki of the Kyuubi.
Said a female voice.
Naruto: You are...
The other Jinchuuriki's are standing before him.
Fuu: It is too bad we meet under such circumstances...but we all have a wish we like to pass on to you.
Naruto: A wish?
Han: *Exactly!* *Metallic like voice*
Utakata: We are the same...Hosts of the Bijuu.
Naruto: ....
Yugito: But unlike you and Bee-sama we have fallen for that mans goal and now we are nothing but Puppets.
Fuu: We just got one wish.And that is to free us from his control.
Naruto's face obtains a big smile on his Face.
Naruto: Will do!
The Jinchuuriki look at Naruto with a determined expression on their faces.
Yagura: Before we go.
Naruto: huh?
Yagura: That man controlled me while I was alive.
Naruto: You're...
Yagura: Yondaime Mizukage.But I suppose People only remember me as the cause of the Bloody Mist...
Naruto: You!
Yagura: Truth is...I was controlled.By that Man.
Naruto: !!!
Yagura: This is personal to me.He made me destroy what I loved most, my Village,My Friends,My People.
Naruto: That Bastard!
Yagura: There is something I like you to know.
Naruto: What is that?
Yagura: While I was under his control I still managed to keep a fraction of my own consciousness.There is something important that I need to tell you about him.Possibly the key to defeat him.
Naruto: !!!

We see the Explosion starting to vanish and smoke appearing.
Naruto: Are you serious!?
Yagura: I wouldn't joke at a moment like this.
Naruto: W-What....

Jinchuurikis: !!!
Naruto: Huh?
Yagura: Our time is up, Naruto.
Utakata: Good luck...comrade.
Han lowers his Mouthpiece revealing the same nose as Onoki and Kitsuchi.
Han: My Brother the Tsuchikage would like you, Kiddo.
Yugito: Please watch over Bee-sama...
Fuu: Awwww! Goodbye, handsome.
Yagura: We are counting on you........

The Jinchuuriki vanish and Naruto smiles towards their fading spirits.
Back to battlefield:
Tobi: That was too clo---!!!
Naruto hits him with a devastating Punch straight onto the Mask.
Kakashi: Naruto!!
Guy: Clean hit Boy!!Just like I would!

Tobi: _"Dammit! My Mask actually got a crack!!!"_
Naruto: I will end this here, for those you killed!*An Image of the Jinchuuriki can be seen behind Naruto*
Tobi: Don't push your luck!!!

For his fellow Jinchuuriki!


----------



## Jakeirako (Jan 25, 2012)

After the bijuudamas clash and Kyuubi mode Naruto ends up winning, I except to see more of Kyuubi mode Naruto and DAT CLONE doing some more team work by taking out those rods.


----------



## Deadway (Jan 25, 2012)

KillerFlow said:


> The bold part. I see what you did there.
> 
> OT: Tobi's gonna go all out. He doesn't have a reason to capture Naruto or Bee anymore. He can just kill them and extract the Bijuus to GM once they die.



:ho at least someone caught on to that.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2012)

I picture Naruto owning the biju pretty quickly after the blast.  Or them fusing except for Killer Bee and Kurama.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jan 26, 2012)

*Chapter 572: The Fury of a God

An attack capable of ravaging every last life form on the planet. That is the Tailed Beast Bomb.

And now, two of them collide in unimaginable wrath. Naruto's version charging through the gate against the combined power of five lesser beasts. The explosion simply beyond all human comprehension...

Tobi: As I expected, he took the bait...an attack of this size will kill everyone here. Naruto, the power ultimately went to your head...begging for acceptance, you used your strength much too fast...

Seconds before destruction on the level of the divine.

Naruto: I won't let you do this, you bastard! Kurama, let's do it!

Tobi laughs calmly.

Tobi: Fire.

A brief moment of silence. Stillness. Then...

Annihilation. Like two obstinate forces meeting, the two chakra bombs fuse in a symphony of death. At last, the explosion occurs, and it engulfs the entirety of the visible landscape and then some.

No division fails to see it. No division fails to stop their own (seemingly) petty battles to witness this power. The blow roars across all the lands, and a powerful earthquake devastates all the battlefields the five divisions are fighting on.

General Shinobi Army: !!

It continues for seconds that seem like eternity before the attacks even begin to consider waning. Still they persist. Gradually, they die down. They have no mercy on the earth, and spare absolutely nothing. Indiscriminate. 

But what follows that noise, that chaos...is a more terrifying, haunting silence. 

No more trees, no more plants. The ultimate wasteland, representative of the combined power of the bijuu. And if the two sides had not died, they would indubitably experience lasting...

Wounds. 

Naruto holds his side in a pain he can't understand, but looks and can't see anything. Just behind him, he sees his comrades, even more injured than he. Then he realizes...

Naruto: Kurama, what happened?! Wasn't our protection enough?!

Kurama: The power of a perfect jinchuuriki is something described only in the oldest of myths. Your partner Bee is one himself, but we're all fractions of something much greater, something more complete...

Naruto: !!

Kurama: Yes, that's right. We were all originally one mind, body, soul: the Ten-Tailed Beast. That moon you look up at every night...in the center of that gargantuan mass of rock is its body. A shell of its former self.

Naruto: ?!

Kurama: What is it now?

...

Tobi: If I had to say...it's to become "complete." Not that you would understand.

...

Naruto: Just something I remembered. It seems that...

Kakashi (strained): His power is amazing...I never imagined that...he could grow so much. 

Kakashi (averting eye): Fourth...just how much faith did you have in him?  

Gai: His power is amazing. But he needs to develop proper control over it. I'm proud of him, there's no doubt about that, but it's always collateral damage you have to deal with.

Kakashi (contemplative): Damage...

A memory running many years into the past. Kakashi sits next to someone, and looks up at the starry, moonless night. He looks at the person, and it is none other than his sensei, Minato Namikaze.

Kakashi: Sensei...there's something I want to ask you.

Minato: Go ahead, Kakashi. What is it?

Kakashi: Well, just before Obito died...he said something. I don't even know if I heard correctly, but what he told me was just so...strange.

Minato: ?

Kakashi: As a matter of fact, it was about you. I think he said...'tell Sensei...that I'll see him soon. The same way he'll live through his children, I will through mine.' It's odd because...he never had children. He was only 13, after all...

Minato (contemplative): Well, I think that he was talking about the future generations of Konoha. After all, each preceding generation can consider the succeeding their "children." Do you know that he had a younger brother, Shisui Uchiha? Is it not possible that he could live through him?

Kakashi: I suppose...but...why the mysterious wording?

Minato: People want to be remembered in death by some principle they stood for in life. In this case, it was Obito's desire to leave a mark on the history book of the world. And he has...

Minato points, smiling.

Kakashi also smiles.

Kakashi: Yeah...

Kakashi: Just what did you mean, Obito? You weren't a philosopher for your age...you had to have been referencing something tangible. Something real. Not just an idea.

Gai: Kakashi, what are you mumbling about over there? We have no time for special memories!

Kakashi: You're right.

Kakashi: Why, then, did I remember that moment of my life at this particular point in time?

Killer Bee: Muthafucka, you're a beast! Though we're all slightly hurt, that's no matter; on the bijuu we're about to feast!

Naruto's countenance shows anxiety. Worry.

Naruto: You guys, I'm sorry! I don't know what came over me...I should be more careful-

Kakashi: It wasn't your fault. Not countering that attack would have left us worse off...dead. You did everything perfectly.

Naruto's guilt is eased. But general panic in lieu of that remorse rises.

It is Tobi. He walks closer and closer to Naruto and company, but no tailed beasts can be seen before him. As a matter of fact, his six Edo Tensei are gone as well. As compensation for his hard work, Naruto's group sees that he has sustained some damage as well.

Tobi: They'll have an interval of relief in my prison.

The only that can be seen next to Tobi, however, is Gedo Mazo. He looks up at it, then back at Naruto.

Tobi: If you think about it, this battle is meaningless. Naruto, do you have any idea of the heights Sasuke is about to reach? What you did here is just a prelude to the true power of the Sharingan.

...

Itachi: ...in order to gain "true" power. The Eternal Mangekyou.

...

Naruto: Take me to him! I want to see him!

Tobi: Good things to those who wait, my dear friend. And while I must commend your recent performance, know that I'm far from done here. Actually, I'd wager the advantage is mine now. I count one minute left on your transformation, Uzumaki Naruto...what do you say?

Naruto: !!

Naruto: How the hell would he know that?!

Kurama: I...I don't understand...

Tobi: It looks like in the end, the Gold and Silver trash served an unbelievably useful purpose. Kabuto, you've simply handed everything on a silver platter, haven't you?

Tobi makes a hand sign, and Gedo Mazo's full body is revealed. At that precise moment, Naruto's Kyuubi Chakra Mode reverts back to stage one.

Tobi: Perfect...with the Kyuubi chakra of the brothers amplified, and inserted into Gedo Mazo, the statue is nigh unbeatable. 

Kakashi: We're in trouble here...Naruto...how confident are you in your level one Kyuubi mode taking on that statue? I could prepare a Kamui in the meantime.

Naruto: I don't know...that thing looks like an absolute monster. And with the bijuu put back in there, it looks we'll be facing a statue combining the power of seven Tailed Beasts.

Gai: I can still use the Eighth Gate, Kakashi...there's time.

Tobi: Attack, Gedo Mazo.

Gedo Mazo stomps its foot on the ground, and a gigantic shockwave sends Naruto's company flying. Kurama provides a steady stream of chakra, but Gedo Mazo retaliates by firing several energy blasts.

They miss, and Killer Bee (even in his injured state) decides to fire off a depleting Tailed Beast Bomb. It is large, and gives the statue no room to escape. When it comes into contact with the statue, it merely passes through it.

Naruto/Killer Bee/Kakashi/Gai: The statue intangible...?!

Then they see Tobi touching its foot, and understand.

Gai: Apparently his power extends to turning other things insubstantial as well. This isn't good.

Gai listens to no advice, and prepares the Eighth Gate without a moment's notice. He is ready to die. However, as he channels chakra, he finds that he has none left.

Gai: How is this possible?! I still had some...

Tobi takes the initiative and explains.

Tobi: That shockwave wasn't your ordinary blow. It is one of the Rinnegan's unique abilities to be able to absorb all chakra-based attacks...well, that shockwave, Maito Gai, was a Hungry Ghost Realm blast. It's designed to rob you of any last vestiges of chakra.

Tobi: And with the chakra I've collected...I give you the ultimate jutsu of the Rinnegan. Rikudou Sennin's very finest...the fury of a God...

Tobi concentrates on the task at hand. Naruto and the rest sense a different aura permeating the battlefield, and know that the jutsu in question is going to be devastating.

To that end, he de-summons Gedo Mazo, no longer needing it.

Tobi: Chou Chibaku Tensei!!

END*


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 26, 2012)

The clash of the Bijuudama will obviously create a *HUGE* explosion.

We'll see how everyone holds up. Naruto and Kurama will probably be alright. I suspect the other bijuu will take some damage.

Hachibi and Bee will probably knocked away and possibly disabled.

I expect Naruto will make a move to free the bijuu at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Mayaki (Jan 26, 2012)

I predict that both Bijuudama's will neutralize each other.
I can't see how that thing actually explodes.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jan 26, 2012)

reactions from the kages and some of the main shinobi of the army after hearing the explosion


----------



## dadawktr (Jan 26, 2012)

*the return of an old friend*

naruto is struggle with the Bijuudama and says "i can't do it"

"voice"  i can help

"tobi" oh f*** me 

"everyone" !!!!!

"voice"  here i go KAMAHAMAHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## Talis (Jan 26, 2012)

Kakashi and Gai healing and gaining Bijuu chakra from the Kyuubi.
Naruto's out of his new mode and lies exhausted on the ground.
Tobi did something to protect the Bijuus from the Bijuudama, Gai and Kakashi going on a rampage.
Kishi knows whatever happens to Bee.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 26, 2012)

I am predicting that the next chapter will have a couple of pages in color. Oh kishi, please make it so!


----------



## Team 7 Reformed (Jan 26, 2012)

My prediction Naruto's and Kurama's transformation ends after the bijuu damas collide 
Tobi comes forth to claim B and Naruto 
Naruto and his allies are either to hurt to fight back or are knocked out
But right before Tobi is able to warp or kill(really doesn't matter) B and Naruto Sasuke comes in and proclaims that the one to defeat naruto is him and that no one would prevent that not even Tobi
end of chapter


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Jan 27, 2012)

I predict that the explosion will be huge enough for various characters in the war to see it. The explosion will stun the Tailed Beasts for a minute and Naruto will create 5 Shadow Clones that will meditate. The Tailed Beasts will attack Naruto with the 3 Tails in the lead. 

Naruto will catch the 3 Tails as it spins at him, and one of the Shadow Clones will jump onto the 3 Tails as 9 Tail-Naruto holds it. The clone is revealed to be in Sage Mode, and removes the rod from the 3 Tails. 

The 6 Tails and 5 Tails attack Naruto but he slams them both to the ground by the neck. Two more Shadow Clones run down Naruto's arm and onto the Beasts. The 7 Tails tries to attack Naruto from behind but he gets close enough for a clone to jump on the 7 Tails. 

2 Page Spread of the Sage Mode Clones removing the stakes from the 5, 6, and 7 Tails. 

Kurama tells Naruto that he only has a few seconds left in the mode and it begins to shrink a bit as the 2 Tails pounces at him. Naruto pounces back and they both have each other held. The last Shadow Clone gets on the 2 Tails as Naruto struggles to maintain the Tailed Beast form. The Clone removes the rod as Naruto reverts back to his regular form. 

Chapter ends with a shot of the 5 Freed Tailed Beast standing behind Naruto.


----------



## Escargon (Jan 27, 2012)

I predict:

Tailed beast bomb being useless. Not really useless as in no power, i mean useless as in that something will stop it or the beasts will reflect it or the beasts will do their version or a spy gonna backstab Naruto..

Kishi doing the usual fight between chapters until the fox says "i got an idea!" Naruto: "Please tell me!". It will go like this for a full year<<


----------



## Gabe (Jan 27, 2012)

The bijuus get beaten and gedo mazo takes them back and tobi decides to use the statue to fight


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm shocked no one has predicted this yet: Naruto will have his Kurama cloak make a giant regular Rasengan sized for one of Kurama's hands in the upcoming chapter and destroy one of the stakes with it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 27, 2012)

The bijuu blast isn't enough to disintegrate the other bijuu. Kurama and Naruto take a moment to rethink.

Also:
[sp]NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP. NEVER GONNA LET YOU DOWN OR DESERT YOU.
[sp]Surprise Rickroll! [/sp][/sp]


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 27, 2012)

The Divisions arrive holding on to Pom-Poms and cheering for their Hero!!!


----------



## Klue (Jan 28, 2012)

By the end of this chapter, the blacks rods will be removed but Naruto's transformation will end. To by Naruto time, Killerbee will merge his full Bijuu from with Samehada.

Yes, it's time.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jan 28, 2012)

Prediction/Fiction time

Unpredictable 

_- The beast bombs clash, However, the attacks remain even. - _

Tobi: (They Kyuubi's power...It's much more than I expected it to be. I can just barely stay even...I shoud easily be able to keep the attack up longer than him.)

Kurama: "Naruto, this attack alone won't be enough, we'll need more force!"

_- Suddenly, one by one, the beasts begin to withdraw their attacks regaining fragments of their consciousness, making their combined force smaller, Naruto's attack begins to overtake Tobi's. - _

Tobi: (Damn, I've used too much power at once, I'll have to make a sacrifice.)

_- Tobi forces the Nanabi to fly to the bomb and intercept the blast to protect his remaining tailed beasts. The Nanabi and the chakra rod are both completely destroyed by the attack. Fuu lies unconscious on the floor. The image causes the rest of the tailed beasts to rampage outside of Tobi's control. - _

Tobi: "!!!"

_- Tobi quickly remedies the situation by attaching chakra chains to the tailed beasts while summoning Gezo Mazo to extract the Nanabi from Fuu. -_ 

Kakashi: They were beginning to see Naruto's will. The will to save them. It also seems that Tobi has more power than he knows how to use.

Tobi: (The attack was enough to completely obliterate the Nanabi's rhinoceros like shell, the hardest of the tailed beasts. It was barely able to cover the bomb. As expected, the Kyuubi is on another scale entirely.) 

_- The tailed beasts are being pieced together by Edo Tensei, and the chakra rods remain in tact. - 
_
Tobi: "It looks like that attack took a lot out of you. How much longer can you stay in that state? Did you think it would be that easy, Naruto Uzumaki? You should think twice before using power like that again."

Naruto: You bastard, you can't just use people like that!

Tobi: "Don't get the wrong idea. The jinchikiri are not people, they are no one, they are tools of war that exist only to protect the people that hate them, and have been used for personal gain for years nothing more, nothing less."

_- The tailed beasts begin to calm down, all signs of free will begin to fade a way, and the beasts gradually fall under Tobi's control. -_

Tobi: "You're too naive to understand the concept, and I've wasted more than enough time talking to you."

_- Suddenly the Hachibi's tentacles erupt from the ground grabbing the remaining tailed beasts, meanwhile, Tobi still has chakra chains attached to the beasts. - _

Killer Bee: "Gotcha!"

Tobi: !!!

Killer Bee: "Attack us both! Don't hesitate, I'll recouperate!"

Naruto: "Are you sure!?"

Hachibi: "Do it while you have the chance!"

Kurama: Naruto, go!

Naruto: Right! 

_- Naruto uses the shroud to create a rasen-shuriken, however many are created, in a form similar to Madara's Yasaka's magatama. - _

Kakashi: "An attack like that will surely damage the Hachibi! Don't be so reckless, Naruto!"

_- The shurikens close in on the tailed beasts, when suddenly they turn into clouds of smoke, revealing a large number of clones. The clones make their way to the tailed beasts and grab hold of the chakra rods. - _

Tobi: (.....) ()

_- With the strength of a Sage, the rods are completely ripped out and smashed, Naruto's shroud gradually begins to fade away and reverts to his most basic form and collapses. The Jinchikiri lie unconscious on the floor. - _

_- Tobi slowly begins to walk towards Naruto. - _

Tobi: "You didn't have much time in that form did you? Five minutes give or take. You've exhausted that time, with the power to rival five biju bombs, did you not? You've used your last trump card as I had hoped. However, I'm not going to take any chances..."

_- Tobi summons Gezo Mazo to intercept Kakashi Gai, and Bee, he makes his way to Naruto. - _

Gai: This is really bad Kakashi, I have no choice, I'm opening the 8th gate!!!

Kakashi: "Mangekyo Sharingan!"

_ - Tobi warps to Naruto, when suddenly, Naruto dissappears in a cloud of smoke.-_

Tobi: "Impossible, I would have noticed something like this...!"

_- Suddenly Naruto falls, piercing  the sky with a rasengan on an epic scale. The attack crashes directly into Gedo Mazo. -_


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm just waiting for Naruto to lose consciousness or become unable to fight after the 5 minutes are up, so that "the true year of Kakashi" can finally begin


----------



## Trance Kuja (Jan 29, 2012)

kanpyo7 said:


> I'm just waiting for Naruto to lose consciousness or become unable to fight after the 5 minutes are up, so that "the true year of Kakashi" can finally begin



lol, how long ago was the Year of Kakashi first mentioned? it feels like its a legend now.  

Tobi cant be through just yet, so I'm saying maybe 1 more edo bijuu goes down and Tobi makes a tactical retreat for now.  Naruto then regroups with Kakashi and Guy and we get a mostly talking chapter, with the last panel hinting at a focus on the Kages for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Shattering (Jan 29, 2012)

Tobi can not be defeated now, Naruto will stop the 5 bijuus and will lose consciousness, in that moment tobi will enter the fray capturing Bee and then Kamui/8th gate will save Naruto to fight another day... Tobi will retire saying something like "Sasuke will take care of you Naruto".


----------



## Buwafi (Jan 29, 2012)

I think the 5 minutes will definitely work in Tobi's favour, likely preventing Naruto utilizing his new found power on him. Guy, Kakashi and Bee will be involved in somehow stalling Madara from getting Naruto, forgetting that Bee also need's to be protected, Bee will then be captured once Kakashi and Guy are one-panelled (not killed) as to avoid them going 8-gates or chakra overuse. Before he gets to Naruto after a speech Edo-Madara will arrive, having off-panelled the 5 kages and assume control of the entire operation, this will cause conflict with Tobi who will be heavily weakened by Madara and almost dispatched until Itachi comes through and dispatches Kabuto. With Edo-Madara gone and Tobi terribly weakened Sasuke will appear to pick up the pieces and the final battle will commence with little-to-no outside influence since all Naruto's allys are dispatched as well as all the bad guys.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 29, 2012)

If naruto did not pass out before he worked with kurama he wont know also who said that would happen. All that was said they could only remain in the form for 5 min because they have not perfected it. He can still use sage mode and probably the kyuubi can still give him chakra. Kakashi an gai are not fighting tobi cause they are no match. Kakashi is probably closer to passing out then naruto cause of kakashi low chakra reserve.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2012)

i predict naruto succeeds and the bijuu are defeated but little does naruto know, by defeating the bijuu, madara unleashes his megazord


----------



## Chibason (Jan 29, 2012)

Naruto's Ultimate Bijuudama defeats the Edo Jin's bijuudama, then SM Datclone helps Naruto knock out the black rods, and the Edo jins are defeated....

Just then, Naruto will lose his new Bijuu mode and will fall weakened to the ground..

Tobi will comment that the edo jins did their job, and have weakened Naruto as he planned, and that his next move will finish off Naruto and B once and for all...


----------



## Sarry (Jan 29, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> [sp]Prediction/Fiction time
> 
> Unpredictable
> 
> ...



Hmm, good prediction...but the ending was just too cliched/random. 


Anyways, I predict Tobi adjusting to the situation; he'll manage to score a minor victory against Naruto.


----------



## Leptirica (Jan 29, 2012)

Next on: ALL bijuu get captured, but Kurama hides a portion of himself somehow behind Minato's awesome seal, so Naruto doesn't die and has some fuel left to get fight Sasuke and get them all back.


----------



## fromashesrise (Jan 29, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I'm shocked no one has predicted this yet: Naruto will have his Kurama cloak make a giant regular Rasengan sized for one of Kurama's hands in the upcoming chapter and destroy one of the stakes with it.



haha I bet he will do this against the Gedo statue!


----------



## Melodie (Jan 29, 2012)

I predict Sakura coming out of no where, and say STOPP while she's being in the middle......the cliff hanger the Bijuudamas kills Sakura


----------



## Velocity (Jan 29, 2012)

I predict that the two Tailed Beast Balls will collide, annihilating everything in the vicinity and leaving everyone outside of Kurama's chakra pretty much dead. Except for Tobi, of course, since he just phased through the attack. Naruto then turns his sights on Tobi, but is unable to prevent him from teleporting away with Killer Bee. Then we switch to the Madara and Kage battle. Madara has pretty much annihilated all five of them, but he's resummoned before he can land the finishing blow and end all five of them.

Then we switch to Itachi and Kabuto, with Madara appearing beside Kabuto. Itachi instinctively pulls out his Susano'o and Madara merely smiles. "You must be Uchiha Itachi, the one who massacred our clan. I see you have the Totsuka Sword and Yata Mirror, too. You're quite impressive for someone so young. It's a shame you have to die."

Next week!
Itachi versus Madara!
Will Sasuke witness this battle of the Gods?!


----------



## Grimzilla (Jan 29, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> I predict that the two Tailed Beast Balls will collide, annihilating everything in the vicinity and leaving everyone outside of Kurama's chakra pretty much dead. Except for Tobi, of course, since he just phased through the attack. Naruto then turns his sights on Tobi, but is unable to prevent him from teleporting away with Killer Bee. Then we switch to the Madara and Kage battle. Madara has pretty much annihilated all five of them, but he's resummoned before he can land the finishing blow and end all five of them.
> 
> Then we switch to Itachi and Kabuto, with Madara appearing beside Kabuto. Itachi instinctively pulls out his Susano'o and Madara merely smiles. "You must be Uchiha Itachi, the one who massacred our clan. I see you have the Totsuka Sword and Yata Mirror, too. You're quite impressive for someone so young. It's a shame you have to die."
> 
> ...



Despite the awesomeness of such a battle, I doubt we'll get it.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 29, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is too good for kishi to put in one chapter. though with the last lines "it's a shame you have to die", isn't itachi already dead?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 29, 2012)

i predict:

- the rods getting removed;
- tobi sucks the bijuus back to gedo mazou;
- gedo mazou vs naruto and bee;
- bee gets sucked in;
- naruto rages and attacks tobi, breaking his mask;
- gedo mazou gets dispelled for some unknown reason;
- kyuubi mode time ends too;


then next week:

we see tobi's face and some revelation, about him and uchiha madara, and his plan about juubi. He might make a last effort to capture naruto, but kakashi and gai will do something, and tobi will finish with an "well, either way my plan will be completed now, i already have part of kyuubi's chakra, now with hachibi i can finally bring juubi back." "Naruto, the time for your destined fight has finally arrived... be ready to face Sasuke." and then vanish.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jan 29, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> I predict that the two Tailed Beast Balls will collide, annihilating everything in the vicinity and leaving everyone outside of Kurama's chakra pretty much dead. Except for Tobi, of course, since he just phased through the attack. Naruto then turns his sights on Tobi, but is unable to prevent him from teleporting away with Killer Bee. Then we switch to the Madara and Kage battle. Madara has pretty much annihilated all five of them, but he's resummoned before he can land the finishing blow and end all five of them.
> 
> Then we switch to Itachi and Kabuto, with Madara appearing beside Kabuto. Itachi instinctively pulls out his Susano'o and Madara merely smiles. "You must be Uchiha Itachi, the one who massacred our clan. I see you have the Totsuka Sword and Yata Mirror, too. You're quite impressive for someone so young. It's a shame you have to die."
> 
> ...


Oh dear lord please make this happen.That sounds so great.Would definitely be what I wished for.


----------



## SilenceOz (Jan 30, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> I predict that the two Tailed Beast Balls will collide, annihilating everything in the vicinity and leaving everyone outside of Kurama's chakra pretty much dead. Except for Tobi, of course, since he just phased through the attack. Naruto then turns his sights on Tobi, but is unable to prevent him from teleporting away with Killer Bee. Then we switch to the Madara and Kage battle. Madara has pretty much annihilated all five of them, but he's resummoned before he can land the finishing blow and end all five of them.
> 
> Then we switch to Itachi and Kabuto, with Madara appearing beside Kabuto. Itachi instinctively pulls out his Susano'o and Madara merely smiles. "You must be Uchiha Itachi, the one who massacred our clan. I see you have the Totsuka Sword and Yata Mirror, too. You're quite impressive for someone so young. It's a shame you have to die."
> 
> ...



Skipping ahead a couple of chapters, 

Itachi is matching Madara pretty well untill out of nowhere Amaterasu arrows pierce both Itachi and Madara,
Sasuke uses EMS on Itachi to make Itachi's Susano'o seal both Madara and himself. 
End of Chapter, 
Sasuke obliterated Itachi and Madara now is only remaining Uchiha left fuck yeah.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 30, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my dog what de fonk! This is epicness! 

For an instant, I've thought I was reading the official spoiler!

You should take kishi's place dude!

You still can send it to him before the chapter's release... who knows? 


Whatever, i can't predict anymore things after that.


----------



## Face (Jan 30, 2012)

Why do people think that one Bijuu Dama will exhaust Naruto? I understand it's a powerful technique but we've seen the Kyuubi use that even when he had very little power left in him.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 30, 2012)

Face said:


> Why do people think that one Bijuu Dama will exhaust Naruto? I understand it's a powerful technique but we've seen the Kyuubi use that even when he had very little power left in him.


You answered your own question.

When the Kyuubi made a Bijuu-dama that big it was completely exhausted afterwards so it should be more then enough to exhaust any remaining time Naruto had in that mode.


----------



## Nuzents (Jan 30, 2012)

Face said:


> Why do people think that one Bijuu Dama will exhaust Naruto? I understand it's a powerful technique but we've seen the Kyuubi use that even when he had very little power left in him.



it will probably not weaken him that much.  He may make a statement about only being able to use it one more time in this mode (another limit), but I don't think he will come out of the mode yet.   Even if he deflected teh bijuu dama, he still has to defeat the beasts unless that blast sends them flying.

I don't see anyone else beating the tail beast besides Naruto.  So they have to get beat by him.  I don't know what happens if Itachi defeats Kabuto right now, but guess that could be alternative 2...


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 30, 2012)

Naruto will definitely defeat the rest of the bijuu in next chapter. After that I'd imagine he drops out of full Kurama mode and fights Tobi 1v1 in his new KCM.


----------



## Marsala (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i predict:
> 
> - the rods getting removed;
> - tobi sucks the bijuus back to gedo mazou;
> ...



Good prediction. It will probably go mostly like that. Tobi will probably dispel Gedou Mazou on purpose once he captures Bee in order to protect it from damage, since he doesn't actually need to get Naruto with his replacement Kyuubi available.

The Edo Tensei jinchuuriki may continue to battle Naruto, Kakashi, and Guy even after being freed from Tobi, too.


----------



## Rama (Jan 30, 2012)

We should see Tobi's face, its the perfect opportunity, please Kishi make it happen.

Tobi told Naruto, that if he wants to see his face he is gonna have to work for it, so right there that should tell you that in this fight is that the mask will remove and it could be right now since Naruto worked for Kyubi's friendship, we even got a chapter name Proof of will, I think Naruto worked hard enough.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 30, 2012)

Tobi will definitely lose his mask in this fight, Naruto will probably break it somehow. Like you said it was foreshadowed right when the fight started.


----------



## Marsala (Jan 30, 2012)

Tobi's mask breaks.

He's really Evil Future Sasuke.

Everyone dies from shock and/or mad laughter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 30, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Tobi's mask breaks.
> 
> He's really Evil Future Sasuke.
> 
> Everyone dies from shock and/or mad laughter.


imagine what would happen around here if this is true


----------



## Face (Jan 30, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> You answered your own question.
> 
> When the Kyuubi made a Bijuu-dama that big it was completely exhausted afterwards so it should be more then enough to exhaust any remaining time Naruto had in that mode.



What I meant was the Kyuubi was exhaust _before _he used Bijuu Dama. Naruto has all his chakra. 

I doubt his new mode will disappear so quickly after it's been revealed. In fact I'm willing to bet that the only reason why Naruto reverts to his normal state is because of the time limit. It's the reason why Kishimoto revealed that earlier. His chakra shouldn't be running out so quickly.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 30, 2012)

btw, about tobi being future sasuke, i have seen a comment on youtube that said something around these lines, basically naruto sealed sasuke's dark side and set it to future/past, and then it comes back to try to change the future. Thats why tobi does it all to get sasuke to his side, he is trying to make sasuke kill naruto for the sake of both of them.

i would go more with naruto sealing sasuke's evil part and it getting freed later someway and managing to time travel to a time where sasuke is still vulnerable to his hatred.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 30, 2012)

By the way keep in mind that Naruto and Kurama basically fused their chakra together. There's no longer "Kurama-chakra" or "Naruto-chakra", it's all in the same pool now that holds the special abilities of both of their chakras. At least that's how I understood it when Kurama said "meld your chakra with mine".

Kurama itself could spam Bijudama left and right with no problems, it could even create a huge Bijudama (as large as Naruto created in the latest chapter) after Naruto took most of it's chakra away from it. Naruto is not running out of chakra anytime soon.


----------



## takL (Jan 30, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> when Kurama said "meld your chakra with mine".



more like  "attach/unite your chakra to mine" tho.


----------



## Who Dat (Jan 30, 2012)

Prediction/Bullshit

BIJUU CONFERENCE 

- The beast bomb clash blinds the landscape in white light. Naruto is now facing all the bijuu infront in a setting like Naruto and Sasuke's clash after the Kage meeting. 

Naruto: One by one please im not good with names 

- Bijuu all at once shouting over each coming across hostile due to being under control of Tobi

Kurama: SILENCE!!!

- Bijuu recognise Kurama's presence

Kurama: This is Naruto Uzumaki, his will recognises our existence like no other since The Sage of the Six Paths. LET HIM SPEAK!!!

Bijuu: !!!

Naruto: ...I am Naruto Uzumaki

- Naruto lifts his head to face to see the bijuu in a line with the chakra chains and stake just like Son.

Naruto: The guy in the mask is controlling you all, using your power. He wants to fulfill a plan which will leave the entire world in his possession. 

Bjiuu: ...!!

5 tails: Kurama you should know better, this human doesn't deserve our audience. Power, power, power!!! For centuries we have exhausted our own efforts to please these humans. Our power has been abused for centuries and now we are to bow because you have!!

Naruto: I AM UZUMAKI NARUTO!! Im not just a human, I have a name! You all are not beasts! Your not weapons for people to use like the masked guy. I will set you all free,  i wont fail you 'it is my ninja way'.

Two Tails: ...This child!!!

Kurama: HAHAHA!!! Trust me to be the one to find 'him'.

Five Tails: You really think so Kurama.

Two Tails: If Kurama fights with him and 8 tails I will fight too in the name of freedom!

- Naruto & Kurama grinning, scoping the other bijuu Naruto is surrounded by fists. 

Kakashi: GAI HERE COME THE BLAST HOLD ON!!!

- The fox shroud catches Kakashi & Gai from the blast. The Bijuu fly across to the Gedo Mazo and Tobi struggling to find footing from the blast. 

Tobi: UZUMAKI!!! Your death will bring peace come fourth!!!

Naruto: My life will bring freedom to all, you who control, abuse and lie will never bring peace to this world, Nagato and Itachi are examples of what your vision can cause. It finishes now!!

- Naruto Creates a hand seal for 'that jutsu'

**** Next Week, Ass handed to Tobi


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 30, 2012)

takL said:


> more like  "attach/unite your chakra to mine" tho.



Ain't that kinda the same thing? Basically they merged their chakra together, right?


----------



## takL (Jan 30, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Ain't that kinda the same thing? Basically they merged their chakra together, right?



maybe. but naruto has been fed with 9bs chakra from the start  so i doubt the chakra changed much.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 30, 2012)

takL said:


> maybe. but naruto has been fed with 9bs chakra from the start  so i doubt the chakra changed much.



Yeah, good point. I guess we'll find more about it later on. Hopefully.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 30, 2012)

I predict that in the end of the chapter, the black rods will be removed and the bijuus sucked back to Gedo Mazo.

Naruto/Kyuubi and Bee/Hachibi vs. Gedo Mazo.

I think Kishi will use many double-pages again.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 30, 2012)

Everyone thinking Tobi will lose his mask are saying Tobi will be defeated real soon?

That hurts my feelings.


----------



## Talis (Jan 30, 2012)

Kakashi and Gai are going on rampage soon if Naruto is done, they will use Kyuubi's chakra and go on a serious rampage with gate mode/ Kamui mode.


----------



## OgreMagi (Jan 30, 2012)

all of these predictions are amazing.  I wish I was that creative!


----------



## Hexa (Jan 30, 2012)

Superstars said:


> Everyone thinking Tobi will lose his mask are saying Tobi will be defeated real soon?
> 
> That hurts my feelings.


It's not necessarily the case that Tobi would be defeated soon after removing his mask.  It could just mark another stage for his development.


----------



## jso (Jan 30, 2012)

Hexa said:


> It's not necessarily the case that Tobi would be defeated soon after removing his mask.  It could just mark another stage for his development.



Bingo. /10ch


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 30, 2012)

So now that it is confirmed that the masked guy was not Madara () who exactly is the masked guy? I have read all the chapters thus far and he said "call me Madara...Tobi...I don't care anymore", but does that actually mean he is Tobi?  (still a bit confused on that matter)


Anyways, since its obvious Naruto will get the mask off somehow, I won't make that a prediction. I am, however, going to predict at least two deaths of the Kage(s) will occur, at least one in the next chapter and the next two or three after. I just have a horrid feeling two of them will be dead by the end of the Madara battle, probably Tsunade and the Old geezer I can't recall the name of.


----------



## Talis (Jan 30, 2012)

Superstars said:


> Everyone thinking Tobi will lose his mask are saying Tobi will be defeated real soon?
> 
> That hurts my feelings.



Thats a stupid way to look at it, it's more like he wil achieve his goal after his mask got broken.
His past and secret wil be revealed so after that he can transform in the Juubi or whatever he wil do with the Juubi.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 30, 2012)

motherfucking hexa nailed it right on the head. exactly. ppl saying he's gona die as soon as his mask is gone, NOPEEEEE that's just the beginning of him


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jan 30, 2012)

lol hexa still trying to wave the uchiha flag.

how is getting his mask off gone bring anything to the table other then useless flashbacks and a prolonged ass whoop??? His mask being broken isn't a power up it means he's getting owned ,he will still have doujutsu and same abilities his mask coming off just another useless prolonging of tnj which is like anotehr annoyance and waste of pages.

Cant believe people still intrigued by the mask mystery how old are you 8?? Who gives a fuck guys not interesting delivery is too late its probably madara's brother who gives a fuck.Too much of a failure to even rate the villain 100 year plans waiting on certain shinobi to die getting hand me downs powers like its clothes.

Outside fighting chapters and hax powers actual plot is generic and has been layed out naruto=save world.


----------



## †obitobi (Jan 30, 2012)

*Naruto Ch. 572: Sennin Mode reborn*



Naruto's bijuu ball grows bigger.

*Naruto:* This is awesome...! I don't have much time, however. I need to blast them all away before the masked guy makes his move.

Naruto shoots and the reaction clears the field for meters on end...

*Tobi:* He's managed to gain the kyuubi's powers...i'd better capture him before he discovers that jutsu...

*Kakashi:* Naruto... are you alright?

*Naruto:* Yes. But I feel like my arms are made of led.

*Kakashi:* How long can you maintain this state?

*Naruto:* I can maintain this mode for at least one more minute...

*Kakashi:* Guy, you and Killer Bee use your clones to help free the bijuu...
Killer Bee... Is it possible for you to give Naruto some of your chakra through Samehada...

*Killer Bee:* I believe so... Even though our bond is new, we should be able to make it through...

Naruto remembers what the four guys who needed to ftg the Mizukage.

*Naruto:* ... That has to be it...!

*Naruto:* Kakashi sensei... I don't know if you've ever met her, but do you know of my mother, Kushina Uzumaki?

*Kakashi:* Why, Naruto...

*Guy:* She was the fierce red-headed hottie... How I envied Minato Sensei... Is this about her abilities as a jinchuuriki?

*Naruto:* Yes... I would like to know if she was the one who taught the 4th Hokage how to perform the hiraishin...

*Kakashi:* As far as I know, it was an original jutsu. But from what Minato Sensei has told me, it was heavily dependent on Uzumaki clan jutsu...

*Guy:* I see where you're going. Those who knew the 4th were always amazed at how he was able to summon himself, which required twice as much chakra as the summon itself had. To others, it seemed like a normal jutsu, but it was due to the secrets of the Uzumaki that he was able to gather so much chakra.

*Kakashi:* Naruto, are you asking this because you're trying to gather more energy by figuring out if Minato and Kushina learned the hiraishin from the kyuubi?

*Naruto:* ... (I'm positive that I took at least about 80% of Kurama's chakra when we battled... If Kurama was able to do this, then it there must be a secret to how he was able to grow so substantially...)

*Naruto:* ... Kakashi sensei, we won't be able to free all of the bijuu without a substantial amount of time...

*Kurama:* Naruto, we don't have much time, so I'll try to explain it as briefly as possible... The reason that Minato could summon himself is because he used a large portion of Kushina's chakra... He was able to summon her chakra to assist him in the summoning of himself... Without her, he would not be able to do it...

*Naruto:* That sucks... I thought that you could teach me how to double my chakra or something...

*Kurama:* Were you not listening child? Minato could summon her chakra, as I as can... Chakra that is still attached to a living vessel cannot move on to the outer path. The chakra is still here because it carries my signature, but the vessel is still gone...

*Naruto:* ...?

*Kurama:* The reason why I was able to grow so rapidly is because I was able to recognize her chakra, and absorb it. Her yin chakra was comprised of the mix between hers and my chakra, so I still sort of own it. So as a jinchuuriki, she will never truly die until I do. I haven't gotten a chance to absorb it all because I can only do so much stuck inside of this cage...

*Naruto:* So are you saying that I can absorb my mom's chakra?

*Kurama:* Yes. There's at least half of it left, and i've been trying to recover it this entire time... But a word of advise... Trust your fellow shinobi, and disperse of your kage bunshin... In case you haven't noticed yet, you're going to need your full attention in this battle... I'll show you the special seal for absorbing Kushina's yin chakra now...


Naruto looks at the Bijuu getting up and recovering. Naruto makes a seal never seen before...


*Kakashi:* ...! Naruto? Sage mode will not be enough to defeat this monster...

*Naruto:* I realize now that some things were destined by fate. The reason that I have sennin mode was for this moment...

*Killer Bee:* He's coming again, it looks like he wants this to be the end...

*Tobi:* I CANNOT afford to miss this time.

Naruto is in Sage Mode searching the land for his Mother's chakra...

*Naruto:* Found it... !!! It's her and... Mito...? They're both... They're smiling... It's like they're happy to see me, finally...

*Tobi:* Got you!

Tobi warps near Naruto and tries to grab him. He grabs a hold and it doesn't work. Naruto is in Sennin mode and in the chakra shroud...

*Tobi:* You... You look just like them...

*Naruto:* I see now... I was only half Uzumaki when I absorbed you, Kurama... The Uzumaki clan...

*Kakashi:* Naruto... Your eyes...

Naruto's eyes take the shape of the Uzumaki symbol. Is this the result of Uzumaki yin chakra, Sennin mode, and the Kyuubi's power??​


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 30, 2012)

@ Hexa & T-Bag:

I don't think anyone meant he would die if his mask was removed, simply that he mask would be removed. 

@Tobitobi:

Dah! On black theme, can't see text.  *commences refonting and recoloring.*

@B.o.t.i:



> Cant believe people still intrigued by the mask mystery how old are you 8?? *Who gives a fuck guys not interesting delivery is too late its probably madara's brother who gives a fuck*.Too much of a failure to even rate the villain 100 year plans waiting on certain shinobi to die getting hand me downs powers like its clothes.


That first "fuck" certainly had a long run.

It is interesting, maybe not to you, but others obviously give a darn, hence their wondering etc etc. I think its interesting because so many people claimed Masked guy = Madara because he said he was Madara, and now he is a mystery all over again. I still think he's Tobi though.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 30, 2012)

Why are so many people suddenly predicting that Tobi loses the mask when he isn't even in the line of fire? There's too much going on right now for that mystery to be revealed.



Terra Branford said:


> *So now that it is confirmed that the masked guy was not Madara* () who exactly is the masked guy? I have read all the chapters thus far and he said "call me Madara...Tobi...I don't care anymore", but does that actually mean he is Tobi?  (still a bit confused on that matter)



Inteeeeeresting. Nothing that is not there and the nothing that is?


----------



## Ibb (Jan 30, 2012)

It should only take Naruto one or two more chapters to defeat the remaining Bijuu.

Typically speaking, fights get more powerful towards the end. I don't see anything the individual beasts doing being any more hype then creating one giant Bijuu Dama using all of their combined chakra. Unless they have some interesting speical attacks. Tobi will be using Gedo Mazo soon enough.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 30, 2012)

@PikaCheeka:
My power of perspective is amazing. 

I didn't predict, I did the opposite. 

@Tobitobi:

Thanks, and interesting enough. Where do you get the "Naruto's eyes take the shape of the Uzumaki symbol. Is this the result of Uzumaki yin chakra, Sennin mode, and the Kyuubi's power??" part from? I'm a bit rusty on Naruto, but I don't recall anything like that being mentioned.


----------



## †obitobi (Jan 30, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> @PikaCheeka:
> My power of perspective is amazing.
> 
> I didn't predict, I did the opposite.
> ...



It's saying that his eyes start looking like the elder son of the So6p. In full, it's saying that a pure Uzumaki + bijuu chakra + sennin mode = the elder son of the So6p. It also suggests other stuff...

But it's not mentioned in the manga. It's just a prediction.​


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 30, 2012)

@Tobitobi:

Oh, I see. It took m a second to realize what you meant by "SO6P" for some reason.  That's interesting. Why would the Sennin mode be needed though? Couldn't Naruto just be a descendent of SO6P and be the Elder Son by then taking the 9 tails (whatnot)?


----------



## †obitobi (Jan 30, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> @Tobitobi:
> 
> Oh, I see. It took m a second to realize what you meant by "SO6P" for some reason.  That's interesting. Why would the Sennin mode be needed though? Couldn't Naruto just be a descendent of SO6P and be the Elder Son by then taking the 9 tails (whatnot)?



It implies a lot of things. But don't take it too seriously, as it was only meant to entertain.​


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 30, 2012)

Tobi is the most obvious final villain material so far. Unless another villain steps in, he won't be defeated until the story is near it's end.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 30, 2012)

Superstars said:


> Everyone thinking Tobi will lose his mask are saying Tobi will be defeated real soon?
> 
> That hurts my feelings.



no, he wont be defeated, but his mask might break.


its as symbolic as naruto scratching sasuke's forehead protector.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> no, he wont be defeated, but his mask might break.
> 
> 
> its as symbolic as naruto scratching sasuke's forehead protector.



No, it's not. Naruto wanting to scratch Sasuke's forehead protector was about him wanting Sasuke to acknowledge him as his equal. Naruto saying he is going to rip off Tobi's mask is just something that sounds badass. Naruto is fighting this fight to win and not to get some "You are almost there kiddo, try again later" award.


----------



## Fay (Jan 31, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Tobi is the most obvious final villain material so far. Unless another villain steps in, he won't be defeated until the story is near it's end.



No he is not, Sasuke is the most obvious final villain material . 
Even the author doesn't try to hide it anymore...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah it would be pretty funny if sasuke just kills tobi when his guard is down.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 31, 2012)

Time to go to Madara vs the Kages....


----------



## dream (Jan 31, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> Time to go to Madara vs the Kages....



I would love it if that were to happen but I doubt it.  We'll see Naruto wrap up the battle with the Bijuu and perhaps fight Tobi.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 31, 2012)

We'r not gonna see Madara vs. the Kages before this current fight with Tobi is over.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Tobi is the most obvious final villain material so far. Unless another villain steps in, he won't be defeated until the story is near it's end.


Actually it seems like Kabutochimaru and Madara might finish Tobi's plan if he looses this fight.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 31, 2012)

The upcoming chapter will probably be more Tobi vs. Naruto & B. Naruto's Kurama Mode will run out, and he'll be up shit creek without a paddle by the end of the chapter, leaving us with a cliffhanger until next week.

Hopefully we'll get a little teaser of Itachi vs. Kabuto. If not now, then at least in the next two or three chapters. I mean come on, Kishi. 

EDIT: Also, this isn't necessarily for this chapter, but just as a prediction in general: I think Naruto and B will be captured by Tobi and have their Bijuu extracted. B will died, Naruto will survive because he is Uzumaki (like Kushina) and the main character.


----------



## Daryoon (Jan 31, 2012)

Argument against Naruto winning this battle: it's taken him this long just to fend off Tobi's mini-boss rush. Unless Naruto is going to one-shot Tobi in a chapter, he's getting away (probably with the Eight Tails). Naruto only has a few minutes of his new super mode left too, and he's just utilized his ultimate move - but Tobi has done little but watch,

His mask will certainly be broken, though.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 31, 2012)

Even when BM eventually runs out Naruto still has his new KCM, which will probably be showcased properly when he goes 1v1 against Tobi after the biju have been dealt with.


----------



## Face (Jan 31, 2012)

Daryoon said:


> Argument against Naruto winning this battle: it's taken him this long just to fend off Tobi's mini-boss rush. Unless Naruto is going to one-shot Tobi in a chapter, he's getting away (probably with the Eight Tails). Naruto only has a few minutes of his new super mode left too, and he's just utilized his ultimate move - but Tobi has done little but watch,
> 
> His mask will certainly be broken, though.



Who says Bijuu Dama is Naruto's ultimate jutsu? 
We have yet to see "that jutsu".


----------



## Summers (Jan 31, 2012)

I predict Naruto does a little more pillaging then gets humiliated therefore continuing the cycle of ownage then humiliation and Naruto fans being high then coming of the high.


----------



## Escargon (Jan 31, 2012)

His mask will be broken this chapter? I dunno about that.. maybe, maybe not. I think either a new jutsu will show up or he will suck in Killer Bee. Kishi seems to not wanting to show Tobis face, i dont know the reason but he could go on like this for one more year. Cliffhanger should have been Tobis face. Sigh..


----------



## Summers (Jan 31, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> By the way keep in mind that Naruto and Kurama basically fused their chakra together. There's no longer "Kurama-chakra" or "Naruto-chakra",* it's all in the same pool now* that holds the special abilities of both of their chakras. At least that's how I understood it when Kurama said "meld your chakra with mine".
> 
> Kurama itself could spam Bijudama left and right with no problems, it could even create a huge Bijudama (as large as Naruto created in the latest chapter) after Naruto took most of it's chakra away from it. Naruto is not running out of chakra anytime soon.


I have been wanting that for a while,  almost predicting it.


summers said:


> One way I think this could be possible is if Naruto can mix/fuse that Kyuubi chakra bubble with his, making into his chakra, but keeping the properties of the Kyuubi Chakra, maybe he may loose some benefits like no constant shroud protection. Now I am not just pulling this out my hat, Its not unheard of, Kyuubi's chakra has always been mixing with Naruto's giving him healing and stamina and in the Chuunin exams Oro used his seal[1] to stop their chakra mixing, but we later see Naruto healing after his fight with Kiba.
> 
> 
> *Conclusion *
> Even though I wrote up this sorta long OP, in the manga it would be explained briefly, we would just get a panel seeing Naruto use his KCM and/or SM abilities without changing appearance, somebody like lets say Kakashi would comment on it, and Naruto would just nonchalantly say "Oh! I just mixed all of Kyuubi's chakra with mine,





takL said:


> more like  "attach/unite your chakra to mine" tho.



The implications?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 31, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> No, it's not. Naruto wanting to scratch Sasuke's forehead protector was about him wanting Sasuke to acknowledge him as his equal. Naruto saying he is going to rip off Tobi's mask is just something that sounds badass. Naruto is fighting this fight to win and not to get some "You are almost there kiddo, try again later" award.



im not saying that it has the same meaning, im talking about kishi's pattern.

remember that tobi said something along the lines that naruto would "need to work for it", basically, naruto might not defeat tobi now, but he will break his mask as a proof that he did his work right.

kishi basically set an objective for him towards tobi other than "killing him", and it is break his mask, just like with sasuke, when sasuke said that he would not even scratch his forehead protector, and naruto, even not winning against him and bringing him back, still proved himself as an equal when he stratched it.

can you see my point? basically kishi tends to put a symbolic goal for naruto when the plot doesnt allow him to reach the true goal.

Naruto's true goal in VotE was defeat Sasuke and bring him back, and the symbolic goal was scratch his forehead protector.

Naruto's true goal here should be defeat Tobi, but since right now doesnt seem to be the time for this, he might reach the symbolic goal, that was break his mask.


----------



## ZE (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im not saying that it has the same meaning, im talking about kishi's pattern.



Against Pain, Naruto also said he was fighting to defeat Pain and bring peace to the ninja world. We assumed that meant Nagato was going to be left for later. Instead, Nagato died in that arc even though Naruto's stated objective was to defeat Nagato's puppets.

Edit: it's also important to stress that this fight is looking to be one of the longest fights in the manga... 8 chapters so far. This is Tobi's most important fight. He won't have another 12 chapter fight later. This is the one.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 31, 2012)

Chapter 572, Kakashi & Gai new power​
*Clash*

*Naruto's Bijuudama clashes with 5 edo jins Bijuudama*

Tobi "Amazing, for this brat to have subjugated the 9 tailks like this reminds me off...."

*Tobi flashes back to the RS, when he subjugated the 10 tails and fought against a mask man*

Tobi "Looks like i will have to join the fray hmpppp"

*Tobi steals chakra from gedo mazo and forms his own bijuudama*

*Tobi shoots his bijuudama along with the jins at naruto*

Naruto "Karama, i need more power, i can't hold this for long"

Kurama "Naruto i have given you every ounce of strength, if we lose we're dead"

*The 8 tails comes to naruto's side and forms his own bijuudama*

Bee "Klikkity klak get off my man's naruto's back/ I'm shooting this big ass ball to watch your punk ass fall"

*Bee shoots his own bijuu dama and both beams clash creating a rift in the planet*

Tobi "At this rate the planet will be reduced to ashes and the moon eye plan will fail". I must have Kabuto bring "him" here to settle this"

Kakashi "This amount of energy has the entire planet shaking"

Gai "Kakashi, we just can't stand around and watch like helpless children, we must do something"

Kakashi "Gai, you're right, i have an idea, please touch my shoulder, and channel your ki to my body, leave enough for you to still have vitality"

*Gai touches kakashi's shoulder and begins giving kakashi his kai*

Kakashi "this ki is incredible, as expected from my rival"

Kakashi "This technique might wipe me out, but i used my sharigan to copy this technique earlier"

Kakashi *Bijuuu Dama*

*Kakashi is forming the dama using gai's chakra and his sharigan to concentrate the blast*

Gai "As expected"

*Naruto, Bee, and Tobi* "!!!!!"

*Kakashi's blast is turning the tide, the planet is shaking*

Gai "Just a little bit more"

Kakashi "GWHAAAHA, gai just a little more power"

*Gai, channel his remaining chakra to kakashi and passes out*

Kakashi "!!!!"

Naruto "Bushy Brows sensai"

Tobi "Hmph" Naruto if you were stronger your friends wouldn't have to die for you in battle"

*Naruto becomes enraged and goes into SM and screams and their blast overwhelm tobi and the jins*

*The battlefield is damaged, the earth becomes a wasteland. Naruto, Bee, and Kakashi are laid out breathless, Tobi phases through the attack, the edo jins all are on the ground*

*2 of the chakra rods broke from the edo jins and they're now standing next to Naruto and Bee*

*7 tails, Kurama, this boy has sacrificed everything to save us, how can we help*

Kurama *7 tails, see mushroom head over there, he's dying, we need him to become your new host*

*7 tails goes toward Gai and seals himself within Gai*

Gai "Incredible, my vitality is back i feel great"

*Gai looks at half dead kakashi and frowns*

Gai "How can we save kakashi dono"

*6 tails, for sparing our life i will become that man's new host*

*6 tails fuses with Kakashi*

Kakashi "Incredible"

*Kakashi closes both his eyes, and re-opens. One eye with the eye of the bijuu, the other eye of that with the EMS*

Tobi "So we might have a good fight afterall"

*Tobi, re controls the reamining edo jins and removes his mask*

Naruto, Kakahi & Gai "NOOOOO IT CAN'T BE"

Next time, sharigan tricks, and tobi's identity.


----------



## ZetsuusteZ (Jan 31, 2012)

Kishi will drag the unveiling of Tobi's mask for as long as he can, I don't think he wants to rush such a big thing, and I don't think it's time to unveil it yet anyway.
I think the next chapter we'll see Naruto and Co. get the upper hand somehow, weather that is taking out a couple of Chakra rods or somehow forcing Tobi back.


----------



## MCHammerdad (Jan 31, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> [sp]Chapter 572, Kakashi & Gai new power​
> *Clash*
> 
> *Naruto's Bijuudama clashes with 5 edo jins Bijuudama*
> ...




Sorry but, Naruto isn't quite up to planet cracking as of yet. 

This isn't DBZ.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 31, 2012)

ZE said:


> Against Pain, Naruto also said he was fighting to defeat Pain and bring peace to the ninja world. We assumed that meant Nagato was going to be left for later. Instead, Nagato died in that arc even though Naruto's stated objective was to defeat Nagato's puppets.
> 
> Edit: it's also important to stress that this fight is looking to be one of the longest fights in the manga... 8 chapters so far. This is Tobi's most important fight. He won't have another 12 chapter fight later. This is the one.


we must not confuse things. kishi didnt set a symbolic goal with pain. We need to separate pain's fight from what happened between nagato and naruto.

In this fight, naruto archieved his objective 100%, he defeated the pain bodies. Once he met Nagato, he got the symbolic goal of "converting" him, exacly because of who he was, and succeeded. Naruto never defeated nagato, he converted him, what lead to his sacrifice to revive konoha people.

We must see this fight like this: its bee + naruto vs the jinchuurikis, just like was naruto vs pain bodies.

They _will_ manage to defeat the jins, its determined. What happens between naruto and tobi, is another thing, we only know that kishi already set the objective of breaking tobi's mask, thats why, whatever happens, we can be sure that Tobi will be getting his mask broken now, kishi teased us about his identity for a reason.

After this, what will happen to him depends completly on WHO/WHAT he is, just like what happened to Nagato depended completly on WHO he was.

We cant assume that Tobi will die when we dont even know his identity...what if he is Juubi? The fact that Madara seems to have something to deal with Tobi still, and that the plan to revive Juubi exists, is what leads me to believe that Tobi wont be dying right now.


----------



## Rama (Jan 31, 2012)

ok my prediction.

*Truth*

_The 2 Bijuudama head towards each other at high speed.

Naruto stand proud and fearless completely trusting Kurama's power while he keeps his hands pointed at the Bijuus.

The Bijuudamas collide creating an amazing explosion.

Kakashi, Gai cover their faces to this sudden flash of white from the blast while Hachibi struggles to maintain balance from the powerful shockwave.  

Tobi doesn't even flinch and he keeps a static stare until the brightness obscures the scene.  

We see from far away the explosion as it rises to the sky separating the clouds in its path.

The dust clears and theres a huge crater. The Beasts have been blown away and are lying on the ground, Naruto use the Tails to protect himself and Hachibi protected himself with his tentacles.

Naruto undoes the Kurama Shroud and puts foot on the battlefield, the Beast stand up and charge at Naruto at that moment the SM clone dissipates and FKM Naruto gains knockledge of the the location of the chakra Rods.  

Naruto puts his hands together forming a handseal.

Naruto: Rasenrangan!! 

Multiple Chakra arms with Rasengan stretch out toward the Bijju at high speed, all of them successfully hit and destroy the chakra rod of each Bijuu.

The Bijuus fall at Naruto's feet, while Naruto keeps the same confident demeanor focusing on one thing and on thing only, Tobi. 

Naruto and Tobi stare at each other from far away but the vibe they give is as if they where face to face. 

Gedo Mazo opens his mouth and the Bijuu get sucked in dragged in chains._

_something something happens and then Tobi's mask breaks.  _


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jan 31, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> [sp]Chapter 572, Kakashi & Gai new power​
> *Clash*
> 
> *Naruto's Bijuudama clashes with 5 edo jins Bijuudama*
> ...



oH SHIT, I can't stop laughing at this.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 31, 2012)

Predict obvious things:
Two pages of bijuudama's clash.
Kyuubi shroud disappear.
Tobi make his move.

next chapter: hachibi is captured.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 31, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> oH SHIT, I can't stop laughing at this.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some badass Spoilers.



what so funny my man?


----------



## Frawstbite (Jan 31, 2012)

atenzor said:


> The latest spoilers can be found here:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'd prefer this to the actual chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jan 31, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> what so funny my man?



Kakashi copying and using Bijuudama with Gai's Ki/Chakra? Come on, that's hilarious.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kakashi copying and using Bijuudama with Gai's Ki/Chakra? Come on, that's hilarious.



sharigan = can copy any non bloodline technique

bijuudama = non bloodline technique 

conclusion = copied and used.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jan 31, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> sharigan = can copy any non bloodline technique
> 
> bijuudama = non bloodline technique
> 
> conclusion = copied and used.



Wouldn't Kakashi have to posses black and white chakra?

When did he get that?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 31, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> Wouldn't Kakashi have to posses black and white chakra?
> 
> When did he get that?



The sharigan can see chakra, so he used that ability to change the color and nature of his chakra to that of a bijuu and use the technique. Gai, has specialized chakra that mixed with kakashi gives him perfect balance for the technique.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 31, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> The sharigan can see chakra, so he used that ability to change the color and nature of his chakra to that of a bijuu and use the technique. Gai, has specialized chakra that mixed with kakashi gives him perfect balance for the technique.


Black and White chakra can only be utilized by biju and their jinchuriki. And there's no _hand seals_ for the Sharingan to copy anyway.


----------



## firedragonde (Jan 31, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> [sp]Chapter 572, Kakashi & Gai new power​
> *Clash*
> 
> *Naruto's Bijuudama clashes with 5 edo jins Bijuudama*
> ...



o_o




Srsly, i think next time i think we will get half of the chapter with Naruto new "awesome" Chakra Mode. Then the 5 Min will run out and everyone will go "Wtf, what are we going to do now?"


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> sharigan = can copy any non bloodline technique
> 
> bijuudama = non bloodline technique
> 
> conclusion = copied and used.


Don't ruin the joke by claiming you were serious.


----------



## GodRealmPain (Jan 31, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> [sp]Chapter 572, Kakashi & Gai new power​
> *Clash*
> 
> *Naruto's Bijuudama clashes with 5 edo jins Bijuudama*
> ...



I saw what you did there Majin Buu


----------



## Yoko (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'll be disappointed, but I really hope we get to see Gai use the final gate.  It'd also be nice to know about Kakashi's past, and how he obtained the _Mangekyō Sharingan_ despite not being an Uchiha and whatnot.  It'd really be lame if they were brought into this battle only to be side-lined the entire time.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jan 31, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> what so funny my man?



It's just....if Naruto finds it difficult to do a bijudama do to how hard and dense the chakra is, i doubt kakashi could do it. With his chakra levels he'd probably die.

And the fact that it's a tailed beast technique and it wouldnt work even if he did manage to pull it off. Remember Kakashi's rasengan?


----------



## Klue (Jan 31, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Black and White chakra can only be utilized by biju and their jinchuriki.



This is correct.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And there's no _hand seals_ for the Sharingan to copy anyway.



This doesn't matter.

If a Sharingan user's body is physical capable of performing each stage necessary to complete the Rasengan - for example - then there is nothing stopping it from being copied.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jan 31, 2012)

Everyone's talking about gedo mazou that juubi this.
Naruto said he will free son,son helped him out.

Tobi's M.O is that of a coward one that only fights with advantages when person x is down.He always fights when its easy and he wont die he does'nt like direct conflict he's not a slugger .

To get tobi to fight gedo mazou has to break and release the bijuu's or leave this battle field.I think a smash mask and contractual retraction on gedo mazou is  on the cards for me yep I see it ,its historically routine for uchiha to lose pets and things that never belonged to them.

Yeah I think its coming.
Link removed



Klue said:


> This is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cant copy rasengan you have to learn it.Everyone's chakra rotation is not the same and there's 3 different stages.You have to physcially learn how to manipulate that chakra cant copy it of someone.

It aint low budget chidori low rank element jutsu.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 31, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> Tobi's M.O is that of a coward one that only fights with advantages when person x is down.He always fights when its easy and he wont die he does'nt like direct conflict he's not a slugger .



Tobi doesn't give a darn about shit like "honor", he only cares about results.

He will do whatever is necessary achieve his goals, that is why he is a BAMF and a true ninja.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 31, 2012)

The other bijuu overwhelm Kurama
Naruto is knocked for six
Tobi warps to Naruto, ready to rip his soul out

When suddenly: a wild kunoichi appears!
But not just one, four of them!
Sakura, Ino, Hinata, and Tenten!


Sakura uses ground stomp
Tobi loses his footing

Tenten hits him with weapons
It doesn't do anything...

Ino use mind control no jutsu
Tobi falls to the ground and lies still

Hinata uses chakra lions
Tobi gets all his tenketsu knocked out with one blow!

Sakura leaps in the for the kill
But Tobi vanishes!
He used his sharingan to get out of the mind control!

Tobi appears nearby and uses Uchiha art of run.

Next chap: Tobi is retreating! How will he handle all this awesome?!?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 31, 2012)

That's the funniest shit I've heard all day.


----------



## Klue (Jan 31, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> Cant copy rasengan you have to learn it.Everyone's chakra rotation is not the same and there's 3 different stages.You have to physcially learn how to manipulate that chakra cant copy it of someone.
> 
> It aint low budget chidori low rank element jutsu.



The Sharingan can perceive every step as it happens, and memorize those steps. It's as I said: If a Sharingan user's body is physical capable of reproducing what they see, then the jutsu can immediately be reproduced.

Every technique needs to be learned. A ninja's body must be trained and honed to use any technique.

With Rasengan, it's just not likely. Not many train their bodies to use shape manipulation at that level, anyway.

Anyway, jplaya's prediction is retarded, lol.


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 31, 2012)

Naruto Chapter 572: Enter, Kakashi hatake.

Madara: Ah, it seems I off-paneled most of you

(Kages on the floor half dead)

Kages: We still have have the will of fire!
Madara:  Time to end this

(Madara proceeds to behead the kages.)

(Kakashi appears out of no where and reacts to his attack with a mere kunai)

Kakashi: Look, it takes a lot to get me worked up, but this time my boiling point's as low as it's ever been, I can understand you wanting to kill the males, but killing Mei and Tsunade 

Tsunade: Kakashi 
Mei: Oh, definitely my type 

Kakashi uses Raikiri
Madara: As if this could kill me me 

Kakashi:


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 31, 2012)

I thought that for the Sharingan to be able to work like that, you have to be able to use the elements/whatever. Or does Sharingan allow the person using it to copy without having the element/whatever?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 31, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> It's just....if Naruto finds it difficult to do a bijudama do to how hard and dense the chakra is, i doubt kakashi could do it. With his chakra levels he'd probably die.
> 
> And the fact that it's a tailed beast technique and it wouldnt work even if he did manage to pull it off. Remember Kakashi's rasengan?



Kakashi was hailed as a genius or high level ninja before his sharigan, if anyone can get it it's him. Plus he's using Gai's chakra as well for the yin and yang part of the jutsu.

If i'm not mistaken kakashi did manage to do the rasengen


----------



## Klue (Jan 31, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> Kakashi was hailed as a genius or high level ninja before his sharigan, if anyone can get it it's him. Plus he's using Gai's chakra as well for the yin and yang part of the jutsu.
> 
> If i'm not mistaken kakashi did manage to do the rasengen



Bijuudama! Yes, let me type that again: *BIJUU*dama, is a technique only a tailed beast or a jinchuuriki using a tailed beast's chakra can do.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 31, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> If i'm not mistaken kakashi did manage to do the rasengen



[YOUTUBE]bfXBN_Tq6Mc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chibason (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol non Jinchuuriki/Bijuu doing a Bijuudama :rofl


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 31, 2012)

Naruto develops a kekkei genkai by fusing his wind chakra with Kyuubi's fire chakra. Then, he creates a new rasengan, just for a change.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jan 31, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Tobi doesn't give a darn about shit like "honor", he only cares about results.
> 
> He will do whatever is necessary achieve his goals, that is why he is a BAMF and a true ninja.



when was attacking pregnant chicks BAMF.

No watch scarface???


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 31, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> when was attacking pregannat chicks BAMF.
> 
> No watch scarface???



What part of zero fucks given are you not understanding?


----------



## Trance Kuja (Jan 31, 2012)

Spoiler/Prediction

*An Unexpected Focus?!*

-Scene begins in Konoha-

There's a meeting between Iruka, Karin, and Konohomaru as they all talk/reminisce about their first encounter with Naruto and his TnJ

Talks shift to Sasuke between the three of them

They each reminisce about meeting Sasuke the first time and discuss Naruto's goal of converting him to a brony

-Scene Change-

Focus is now on Suigetsu and Juugo as they near an old Orochimaru hideout.  

Juugo and Suigetsu talk about ongoing war, Suigetsu finds what he's looking for in Orochimaru hide out

As they leave, they find Yamato

Next Chapter: *Konoha's Oddest Team Up?!*


----------



## auem (Jan 31, 2012)

i wonder how big the resulting crater will be after the bijudama clashes....
also what ass-pull kishi will show for kakashi and guy to survive it(even under kyubi cloak)..


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 31, 2012)

Should be interesting to see how big of a crater it makes, and hopefully Tobi will use Gedo Mazo for something since he's standing on it right now.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 31, 2012)

Was that spoiler about the kyubi blast having Naruto's wind chakra mixed in it and making a giant FRS real?


----------



## Auto (Jan 31, 2012)

My prediction:

The Bijuudamas are equal in power. Naruto will blits the Bijuus right after the explosion and defeat them all real quickly. Tobi will take back all the bijuus and use gedo mazo to try to hold down the nine-tails to no avail(remember that it already takes days and a bunch of high level akatsuki members to extract a bijuu from its host, and that is if the host is KO'd, so it aint gonna happen in this fight). 

naruto says to kurama "i'll take care of the rest from here" and he will go back to normal form where he will be face to face with Tobi. he tells everyone to stand back because this is his fight.

----- and then sasuke appears.
the end.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 31, 2012)

bijuu bombs will collide, only killer bee will live. it then goes back to madara and 5 kages where 4 kages and madara are fatally injured while raikage is standing on top of madara. a split screen then shows and both killer bee and A say ''this is the forbidden jutsu of kumogakure''


----------



## SilenceOz (Jan 31, 2012)

Auto said:


> My prediction:
> 
> The Bijuudamas are equal in power. Naruto will blits the Bijuus right after the explosion and defeat them all real quickly. Tobi will take back all the bijuus and use gedo mazo to try to hold down the nine-tails to no avail(remember that it already takes days and a bunch of high level akatsuki members to extract a bijuu from its host, and that is if the host is KO'd, so it aint gonna happen in this fight).
> 
> ...




All plausible except the last part


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 31, 2012)

Yea, I doubt Sasuke will appear in the next chapter, or even the next three chapters. If anything, we MIGHT get a flash of him.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm ready to wank.

My prediction. Chapter ends with Gedo Mazo ready to fight Naruto. Dont know what'll happen before that.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2012)

Predict the Kyuubi's bijuudama will fail against the other bijuu because of something Naruto does.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jan 31, 2012)

naruto dies and kakashi goes on a mad rampage...next chapter, kurama saves naruto......


----------



## Pastelduck (Jan 31, 2012)

I predict that Naruto gets out one of the enemy tailed beasts rod out of their chest.


----------



## Klue (Jan 31, 2012)

Auto said:


> My prediction:
> 
> The Bijuudamas are equal in power. Naruto will blits the Bijuus right after the explosion and defeat them all real quickly. Tobi will take back all the bijuus and use gedo mazo to try to hold down the nine-tails to no avail(remember that it already takes days and a bunch of high level akatsuki members to extract a bijuu from its host, and that is if the host is KO'd, so it aint gonna happen in this fight).
> 
> ...



Why Sasuke, why?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 31, 2012)

Sasuke won't appear. But Yamato will.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 31, 2012)

I would love that if it actually happened. Yamato needs to kick some arse, even if its a little bit.



> I predict that Naruto gets out one of the enemy tailed beasts rod out of their chest.


Of course that will happen, otherwise nothing really advances in the story.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 31, 2012)

Yamato will feel Naruto yank on the rods.

His determination will strengthen Yamato's wood.


----------



## Summers (Jan 31, 2012)

The last chapter was so good that every time somebody linked to the page, I found myself flipping through some pages over and over again. I predict we get a chapter that does the same.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there a chance we could get colored images?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why Sasuke, why?


im making the same question, it would be random as hell


----------



## SilenceOz (Feb 1, 2012)

I want information on Yamato, maybe him escaping the thing hes trapped in and then seeing Sasuke leave the base and Yamato giving chase and challenging him and getting destroyed by Sasuke.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 1, 2012)

SilenceOz said:


> I want information on Yamato, maybe him escaping the thing hes trapped in and then seeing Sasuke leave the base and Yamato giving chase and challenging him and getting destroyed by Sasuke.



How could yamato lose to sasuke ? Yamato's wood solos . Oh and just by yamato having  a senju DNA says Yamato > Sasuke


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 1, 2012)

Melodie said:


> How could yamato lose to sasuke ? Yamato's wood solos . Oh and just by yamato having  a senju DNA says Yamato > Sasuke



Yamato equals Firewood for Sasuke


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 1, 2012)

Naruto's Kyuubi's bijudama negates the other - his opponents quake with fear and run away with their tails and/or other equivalent appendage(s) between their legs (...if they have em) as they go.  

Tobi craps his pants, forsakes _Gedo Mazo_, and calls down his hard, pipe-hittin personal summons ~ Marcellus Wallace.  

Tobi:  

Kyuubi: oh shi  

Naruto: fuuuu  power-up's obsolete already?


----------



## Chibason (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't care what anyone says, bar Kishi, Yamato will escape 

No effin' way he died like a bitch inside the Mokuton Tree of Life


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 1, 2012)

The chapter is going to end with Gai using dynamic entry in Tobi's face.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

perhaps gedou mazou will shit yamato this chapter


----------



## Chibason (Feb 1, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> Tobi craps his pants, forsakes _Gedo Mazo_, and *calls down his hard, pipe-hittin personal summons ~ Marcellus Wallace. *



Marcellus Wallace? ....

*Spoiler*: __ 



​





			
				Grαhf said:
			
		

> The chapter is going to end with Gai using dynamic entry in Tobi's face.



Just like he tried 5 chapters ago, with surprise element, and still failed to do?


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 1, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> The chapter is going to end with Gai using dynamic entry in Tobi's face.



That would be too cool for words to describe. The chapter would be so epic, it would gone down in history, even moreso if it actually hurt him.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 1, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Just like he tried 5 chapters ago, with surprise element, and still failed to do?



Gai was just messing around, he knows that when he get's serious shit would be over.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok maybe an 8 Gates Dynamic Entry would do the job


----------



## Summers (Feb 1, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> 5:30 AM EST I believe.



Thx, See ya in a couple hours I dont want know spoilers. Honestly the amazement of last chapter would have turned to Meh if read spoilers and spent and hour talking about it.

I predict Naruto awesomeness then humiliation like usual.


----------



## EnergySage (Feb 1, 2012)

I predict the same thing I've predicted the last couple of weeks. We go back to Madara vs Kages


----------



## Face (Feb 1, 2012)

I predict we go back to Konoha.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2012)

Predicting Bijuu orgy


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 1, 2012)

T's already posted One Piece spoilers. We should get Naruto soon!


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 1, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> T's already posted One Piece spoilers. We should get Naruto soon!



He posted them more than an hour ago so no. Wait for Ohana


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 1, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Predicting Bijuu orgy



This is very plausible too and in the end dynamic entry.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

Ohana will appear in about 40-50 minutes from now


----------



## Z3bra (Feb 1, 2012)

kurama's gonna pull out his trump card after the biju-bombs nullify.

Kitsune katas.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 1, 2012)

Face said:


> I predict we go back to Konoha.



A fairly good prediction. It wouldn't surprise me in the least if, near the end of the chapter, we actually saw Konoha as perhaps an ominous sign that something bad's going to happen there.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 1, 2012)

Who is left in Konoha? The Elders and Konohamaru?


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 1, 2012)

What are you talking about? Konohamaru is obviously on the front lines kicking some ass.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 1, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Who is left in Konoha? The Elders and Konohamaru?



and Inari.  He's gonna kick Sasuke's ass.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 1, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> What are you talking about? *Konohamaru is obviously on the front lines kicking some ass.*


Agreed.

Knowing the Rasengan at his age definitely sells that. Can't he use it without clones? *looks back*


----------



## Chibason (Feb 1, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> What are you talking about? Konohamaru is obviously on the front lines kicking some ass.



Nah brah, he's running shit in Konoha right now. 



Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> and Inari.  He's gonna kick Sasuke's ass.



Oh shit :amazed How could I forget


----------



## auem (Feb 1, 2012)

sasuke vs. konohamaru...

naruto panicking in the battlefield hearing this...

do it kishi..


----------



## UrameshiYusuke (Feb 1, 2012)

Ohana hurry up!! Btw I'm new here!!


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 1, 2012)

COME ON OHANA WTFFFFF U DOING BEEOTCHH


*Spoiler*: __ 



 i kid i kid relax  i could see some of you just dying to quote and bash me hahahah, i know u motherfuckers too well


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

she is coming in about 20 minutes from now (usual time),
but last time it was a bit later


----------



## Foxve (Feb 1, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 147 (37 members and 110 guests)  
Foxve*, atenzor, auem, CA182, VlAzGuLn, Orochibuto, McNasty996, T-Bag, Lunki, Paradox, sagroth, Blinx-182, vered, Perzian, Despiser, Red Raptor, Hexa, Jikayaki, Tomodachi69, MS81, thelessergatsby, BlueBird, Volture, Blitzomaru, God of Turmoil, Z3bra, stylie25, Blackstaff, sakurababe, LadyTenTen, T7 Bateman, pikkolo  

Got damn people  Can't ya'll wait like half a day?


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 147 (37 members and 110 guests)
> *Foxve**, atenzor, auem, CA182, VlAzGuLn, Orochibuto, McNasty996, T-Bag, Lunki, Paradox, sagroth, Blinx-182, vered, Perzian, Despiser, Red Raptor, Hexa, Jikayaki, Tomodachi69, MS81, thelessergatsby, BlueBird, Volture, Blitzomaru, God of Turmoil, Z3bra, stylie25, Blackstaff, sakurababe, LadyTenTen, T7 Bateman, pikkolo
> 
> Got damn people  Can't ya'll wait like half a day?



check the bold quote


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 1, 2012)

Owned lol.


----------



## Z3bra (Feb 1, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 147 (37 members and 110 guests)
> Foxve*, atenzor, auem, CA182, VlAzGuLn, Orochibuto, McNasty996, T-Bag, Lunki, Paradox, sagroth, Blinx-182, vered, Perzian, Despiser, Red Raptor, Hexa, Jikayaki, Tomodachi69, MS81, thelessergatsby, BlueBird, Volture, Blitzomaru, God of Turmoil, Z3bra, stylie25, Blackstaff, sakurababe, LadyTenTen, T7 Bateman, pikkolo
> 
> Got damn people  Can't ya'll wait like half a day?



same goes 4 you lol
------------
where da spoiler at! is she painting her nails!?


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

416 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/01(水) 16:23:57.25 ID:d6c9FG8OO
    まだＰＣ壊れてる。ばっかるこーん！

    表紙 巻頭 バクマン
    トリコ
    ワンピ
    ナルト
    ぎんたま
    こち亀Ｃ
    べるぜ
    ニセコイ
    スケット
    烈！伊達先輩(読み切りＣ
    ハンターＣ
    リボーン
    クロガネ
    ブリーチ特別企画
    いぬまる
    マジコ
    黒子
    ぬらりめだか
    すたーず
    パッキー
    鏡の国


    11号 ブリーチ巻頭
    ニセコイＣ
    クロガネＣ

---------
*her PC is broken... sigh...
*


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 1, 2012)

Does anyone else miss wednesday spoilers ?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 1, 2012)

...is that tripcode right?


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

ohana posted the toc!!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2012)

Fuck yeah Bakuman cover.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2012)

The only thing that piss me off is One Piss always having the spoilers the earliest.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 1, 2012)

^ Because it's better.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The only thing that piss me off is One Piss always having the spoilers the earliest.



Popularity's a bitch.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 1, 2012)

Man who cares about who is first, at least we are getting spoilers.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 1, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> ^ Because it's better.



+1


@orochi

Op is the most popular manga in the world/Japan currently  You will just have to deal with it


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The only thing that piss me off is One Piss always having the spoilers the earliest.



That kind of happens when your the most popular manga in history


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> +1
> 
> 
> @orochi
> ...



only in japan.
in the world Naruto is more popular.


----------



## Cymbalize (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The only thing that piss me off is One Piss always having the spoilers the earliest.



so true but I guess since one piece was the first manga among them followed by naruto and then bleach.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 1, 2012)

What does the spoiler than Sasuke posted say?


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

all the names!!!!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks like the bijuu all get names.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 1, 2012)

> only in japan.
> in the world Naruto is more popular.


Nah, Naruto manga sales(outside of japan) are pathetic(one pieces too actually). I can pull them up if you'd like. The fans in Japan alone trump Naruto worldwide, anything extra for OP is just gravy.



> so true but I guess since one piece was the first manga among them followed by naruto and then bleach.


$1000 dollars says you haven't even watched 5 episodes or read 3 chapters.


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

RS named them all.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

427 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/01(水) 16:32:10.90 ID:d6c9FG8OO
    子クラマかわいい。

    子尾獣達 多分だけど６道千人かこんで座ってる。

    1尾 シュカク
    2 又旅
    3 磯撫
    4 孫悟空
    5 こく王
    6 サイ犬
    7 重明
    8 牛鬼
    9 クラマ
    て名前。


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 1, 2012)

vered said:


> only in japan.
> in the world Naruto is more popular.




If we base popularity on the amount of people that read/buying the manga then OP wins with just the people from Japan. So nope.


On topic


Oh flashback or?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2012)

Hachibi = Eight Cow Demons 

Gotta love Google translate.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 1, 2012)

Who cares about which is more popular or whatnot, not the time or place.

Anyway, all the Biju have names? Not surprising considering Son Goku talking about Rikudo naming them.


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

kurama has a flashback??
perhaps we'll see RS???


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 1, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> ^ Because it's better.



I love One Piece. Love it to death. But I like Naruto much more. I started following One Piece much later than Naruto. Many years past my high school days, and I've been following Naruto since the 9th grade.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2012)

I really hope this chapter isn't a flashback to the bijuus being named or something retarded.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 1, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> ^ Because it's better.



No, it's not.  Popularity does not equate to better.  One Piece is a good story, and Oda's done a good job creating and covering a vast expansive world, but Naruto has hundred times more depth and the plot is thousand times more intriguing.  Just wait till u see all the pieces fall into place, u'll understand then hopefully.  

but anyways.  Yay for Ohana.



vered said:


> kurama has a flashback??
> perhaps we'll see RS???



Oooh, just one panel of RS would do.  Kyubi reminisces about how much Naruto resebles the Rikudou Sennin and how he treated him so good, like his pet cat, he always bought the best cat food for the kyubi.


----------



## hisoga (Feb 1, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Nah, Naruto manga sales(outside of japan) are pathetic(one pieces too actually). I can pull them up if you'd like. The fans in Japan alone trump Naruto worldwide, anything extra for OP is just gravy.
> 
> 
> $1000 dollars says you haven't even watched 5 episodes or read 3 chapters.



you are talking nonsense.. 


OT; did Ohana just post the list of all biju names?


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 1, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> No, it's not.  Popularity does not equate to better.  One Piece is a good story, and Oda's done a good job creating and covering a vast expansive world,* but Naruto has hundred times more depth and the plot is thousand times more intriguing. * Just wait till u see all the pieces fall into place, u'll understand then hopefully.
> 
> but anyways.  Yay for Ohana.



You just made me want to kill myself.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 1, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I really hope this chapter isn't a flashback to the bijuus being named or something retarded.



Way to jinx it.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 1, 2012)

Who gives a fuck which one is better.

Now can someone translated those spoilers please.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 1, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Looks like the bijuu all get names.



[YOUTUBE]C_VheAwZBuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 1, 2012)

> No, it's not. Popularity does not equate to better. One Piece is a good story, and Oda's done a good job creating and covering a vast expansive world, *but Naruto has hundred times more depth and the plot is thousand times more intriguing.* Just wait till u see all the pieces fall into place, u'll understand then hopefully.


Lol no. I won't argue with though, since it's personal tastes speaking. Would be a pointless discussion.



> you are talking nonsense..


Concession accepted.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2012)

Naruto getting to know the name of ALL Bijuus?

I think this is what in the end will give him access to Juubi's chakra.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2012)

Relax people the chapter is not just names, remember how last week going by spoilers people thought the last chapter was going to be Naruto transforming?


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

if im not mistaken RS appears in the flashback though perhaps still only in shadow.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2012)

vered said:


> if im not mistaken RS appears in the flashback though perhaps still only in shadow.



WE *JUST* HAD HALF A CHAPTER OF FLASHBACKS GOD DAMN IT KISHI


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 1, 2012)

Rikudou?


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm hoping for a flashback, i'd like to know more about the RS and why he split the Juubi in 9 and went so far as to name. Seems he cared about them and didn't see them as just monsters.


----------



## calimike (Feb 1, 2012)

vered said:


> if im not mistaken RS appears in the flashback though perhaps still only in shadow.



Really?

all bijuu has names wow!


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

any flashback containing RS is a win situation especially if we'll get some interesting info as well.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

i wanna see rikudou! Rikudou's true image would be worthy the whole chapter alone


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 1, 2012)

It seems like we get to see the creation of the bijuu.  Ohona implied that it showed them as "children."


----------



## Cymbalize (Feb 1, 2012)

the 8 tails is supposedly called the ox devil.


----------



## UrameshiYusuke (Feb 1, 2012)

I hope there isn't a flashback!


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 1, 2012)

I therefore predict *Juubi Sharingan*. You watch.


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

ox devil?nice


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 1, 2012)

> It seems like we get to see the creation of the bijuu. Ohona implied that it showed them as "children."


That's gotta be adorable lol. Kyuubi was probably a douchebag like Sauce.


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i wanna see rikudou! Rikudou's true image would be worthy the whole chapter alone



Agreed, I've been wanting to see his face the moment we heard about him.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 1, 2012)

I hope we get some more info soon.


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 1, 2012)

I hope it isn't all flashback, I want to see some shit blowing up.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh boy, babby bijuu.


----------



## Armodullahan (Feb 1, 2012)

Spoiler has the wrong kanji for Rikudo Sennin, it has 千人 instead of 仙人.


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

the creation of the bijuu and them as children?awesome if true.


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

Armodullahan said:


> Spoiler has the wrong kanji for Rikudo Sennin, it has 千人 instead of 仙人.



wait but that means RS is confirmed!!!!!
yaypek


----------



## Face (Feb 1, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> I hope it isn't all flashback, I want to see some shit blowing up.



I agree. I wanna see what happened after that Explosion.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

*do not take the translations by google litteraly
*


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2012)

As long as we get to see in what the massive Bijuu Dama clash ended I am fine. Having finally real background on Rikudou Sennin is more of a win, perhaps we will get to see why Kyuubi is so massively above all tailed beasts.


----------



## SilenceOz (Feb 1, 2012)

Google translate: Eight Cow Demons
9 dazzle

Hahahaha

Naruto you are just dazzling


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> I hope it isn't all flashback, I want to see some shit blowing up.



We'll certainly get to see a few pages of the battle.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2012)

I just want more Tobi.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

459 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/01(水) 16:49:18.83 ID:d6c9FG8OO

    重明 ちょうめい と読む。


----------



## Nic (Feb 1, 2012)

awww baby Kyuubi.  I bet he was a cutie.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

btw if we are seeing baby bijuus, Juubi might happen sooner than we think


----------



## Cymbalize (Feb 1, 2012)

people should stop using google translate and start using wikitionary, it is pretty darn accurate the only downpart you have type in each separately.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 1, 2012)

I think, its gonna be like this:
Link removed
Link removed
Bijuudamas are clash and after it we see the all bijuu and flashback.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 1, 2012)

What does the second spoiler say?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

dammit Ohana, you could have given us something more


----------



## Face (Feb 1, 2012)

The part about Rikudou should be interesting. Looks like we'll be getting a very nice chapter this week.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought Bijuus had emerged in their adult forms? If Bijuu age, does this mean they will eventually die?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 1, 2012)

That 2nd spoiler has about much content as a Bleach chapter


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree, Google translator is generally a tard at translating. 9 dazzle though would be a hilarious name.


----------



## Z3bra (Feb 1, 2012)

this chapter migh end up like kinectimals...all i want to see is rikudo's face...

there probably wont be juubi shown since its when all tailed beast are combined into one...unless they all learned how to fuse at early age...

kyuubi must have been one hell of an asshole as a kid...damn props to rikudo for keeping him in check..


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I thought Bijuus had emerged in their adult forms? If Bijuu age, does this mean they will eventually die?


perhaps rikudou created the baby beasts before injecting juubi chakra in them ?.?


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

> Something about the young Bijuu sitting around the Rikudou Sennin.



awesome!!!pek


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 1, 2012)

Aside from the 7 tails whose name is I believe Shigeaki the other names look rather uninspired. The Hachibi is called Ushioni/Gyuuki which is what everyone expected. Six tails is apparently called Rhino-Dog or Sai Inu which looks just like a description of his mode of attack. Sanbi's name is Isonade I believe.


----------



## Klue (Feb 1, 2012)

Will we finally lay our eyes upon the great Rikudou Sennin?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2012)

Z3bra said:


> there probably wont be juubi shown since its when all tailed beast are combined into one...



I think this solidify more the possibility of Juubi. Giving us so much background and flashbacks about Bijuus could mean they are close to be gone. But not permantently its almost a given Naruto when he defeat the Juubi Jinchuuriki will split the tailed beasts again.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

COME ON KISHI I WANNA SEE RIKUDOU'S SEXY FACE, GIVE IT TO ME, ITS BEEN TOO LONG.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2012)

It really is an entire chapter of flashback. Will this be the start of a series just like it was with the founding of Konoha?

Will Tobi at least get to narrate some of it?


----------



## Superstars (Feb 1, 2012)

Please don't let the flashback be the center of the chapter.


----------



## Z3bra (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I thought Bijuus had emerged in their adult forms? If Bijuu age, does this mean they will eventually die?



its probably like that new justin timberlake movie...they age but then don't die...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 1, 2012)

I just hope the Bijudama clash concludes so we can see this flashback.


----------



## Nae-chan (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a -Stupid- doubt.. I've seen that Ohana describes Little kyubi as "cute" so..When the spoilers say "Young" Bijuus.. That mean them as child? with you know.. human form? o_O


----------



## Untitled (Feb 1, 2012)

Guys I just realized something, I found out how to speed up time, if you go to sleep then it'll feel like 2 seconds and the chapter will be out.


----------



## Klue (Feb 1, 2012)

Nae-chan said:


> I have a -Stupid- doubt.. I've seen that Ohana describes Little kyubi as "cute" so..When the spoilers say "Young" Bijuus.. That mean them as child? with you know.. human form? o_O



Pet form, you mean?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> COME ON KISHI I WANNA SEE RIKUDOU'S SEXY FACE, GIVE IT TO ME, ITS BEEN TOO LONG.



You are aware given its hype it might be easier to see Tobi than RS right?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

imagine kyuubi as a cutie little kitsune


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2012)

Nae-chan said:


> I have a -Stupid- doubt.. I've seen that Ohana describes Little kyubi as "cute" so..When the spoilers say "Young" Bijuus.. That mean them as child? with you know.. human form? o_O



Not all.  It means that they were smaller and less developed just like young animals.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 1, 2012)

The young Bijuu surrounding Rikudou isn't what I expected. I assumed he split the Jyuubi and they were all large monsters. I didn't know he had to train them and then wait until they evolve twice to get to their final forms. Shocking. 

And I don't think they're going to show Rikudou's face, not like this. I'm pretty sure he's going to look like Naruto/Minato and even more so end up having marks on his face somehow.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 1, 2012)

Come on Ohana, post MORE.


----------



## auem (Feb 1, 2012)

young bijuus!!!....

i bet kishi won't show rikodu's face this time too...at most his attire...


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> You are aware given its hype it might be easier to see Tobi than RS right?


i know rite T_T...im tired of having to wait for everything, naruto is taking too long.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I thought Bijuus had emerged in their adult forms? If Bijuu age, does this mean they will eventually die?


Bijus get reborn after they die. Maybe they get reborn as babies :33


----------



## Klue (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> You are aware given its hype it might be easier to see Tobi than RS right?



Reveal RS' face, before Tobi's. Tobi's face looks like R...S?


----------



## UrameshiYusuke (Feb 1, 2012)

Wheres the link to the spoiler?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2012)

The point is that revealing RS would reveal the absolute winner of the manga. If he looks like Naruto then we know Naruto in the end > all, if he looks like Sasuke the same.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

i bet that rikudou will be sitting with his back turned and we will only see the bijuu's faces 


@@Klue

oh snap


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2012)

UrameshiYusuke said:


> Wheres the link to the spoiler?


----------



## Klue (Feb 1, 2012)

UrameshiYusuke said:


> Wheres the link to the spoiler?



Spoilers are in the spoiler thread. No one is going to provide you a link to the spoiler provider. 

That'll likely causes long-cat problems.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 1, 2012)

If Rikudou looked like Minato we'd be getting the same Minato threads as we've been getting since the Fuuton training.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The point is that revealing RS would reveal the absolute winner of the manga. If he looks like Naruto then we know Naruto in the end > all, if he looks like Sasuke the same.



What?

Naruto's destined to end up > all, it's his manga.

Doesn't matter who Rikudou looks like.


----------



## calimike (Feb 1, 2012)

I hope 8 bijuu will relate to myth/folklore. We already know about Son Goku.

Ohana's PC is broken


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The point is that revealing RS would reveal the absolute winner of the manga. If he looks like Naruto then we know Naruto in the end > all, if he looks like Sasuke the same.




what if he looks like naruto+sasuke? 


like, sasuke's glaring eyes, naruto's face format, sasuke's hair with naruto's hair color?

fusion confirmed


----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 1, 2012)

RS is going to look like Konohamaru.


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The point is that revealing RS would reveal the absolute winner of the manga. If he looks like Naruto then we know Naruto in the end > all, if he looks like Sasuke the same.



That's crazy talk, Naruto's position as the absolute winner was cemented the moment the manga was released.


----------



## Z3bra (Feb 1, 2012)

So basically rikudo is gonna be sitting next to some fire, rolling around with bunch of fluffy baby tailed beasts and narrating the story and such...hopefully we get a glimpse of juubi and when he split them....

Does this mean kakashi is proven wrong thinking rikudo was just a myth....LOL!

*I wonder who's having the flashback...maybe kyuubi and the other beasts during the explosion like this *Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
And then begins the flashback?


----------



## Harbour (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, now, when we know names of all Bijuu, we can find something intresting about the source of their names.


> Therefore, *Matatabi *- is a deciduous, tree-like vine, native to the Asian continent and the Islands of Japan. Long ago the Japanese people discovered that the leaf of the Matatabi vine drives cats crazy. When put into toys, cats play with them excitedly, slobbering, writhing, and dancing about in a strange state of heightened alertness.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 1, 2012)

Geg said:
			
		

> 1: Shukaku
> 2: Matatabi
> 3: Isona/Isonade
> 4: Son Gokuu
> ...



Sweet



^spoiler thread


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2012)

You know, it just occurred to me that we never get spoiler pics anymore.

Why is that? To much risk to post actual pictures of the magazine?


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> what if he looks like naruto+sasuke?
> 
> 
> like, sasuke's glaring eyes, naruto's face format, sasuke's hair with naruto's hair color?
> ...



If he looks like Naruto he is ugly, if he looks like Sasuke he is hot, if he looks like both he is ugly.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> what if he looks like naruto+sasuke?
> 
> 
> like, sasuke's glaring eyes, naruto's face format, sasuke's hair with naruto's hair color?
> ...



Then it would mean either that Sasuke and Naruto will have to team up to take on the final villain or the dreaded Combination Transformation.


----------



## sasutachi (Feb 1, 2012)

young bijuus??
so rs didnt create them from nothing, he made animal group sex to create them.


----------



## Face (Feb 1, 2012)

God...I can't stop refreshing the page.


----------



## Klue (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The point is that revealing RS would reveal the absolute winner of the manga. If he looks like Naruto then we know Naruto in the end > all, if he looks like Sasuke the same.



Everyone knows Naruto is going to win. Rikudou's face matters not.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 1, 2012)

If he looks like Sasuke he's ugly


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2012)

I really like the seven tail's name.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 1, 2012)

I wish someone could go to 2ch and ask Ohana to post MORE.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 1, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I wish someone could go to 2ch and ask Ohana to post MORE.



lol don't even...


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 1, 2012)

Biju babies? Revelation of the guy who the guy whose on the verge of singlehandedly ruin this manga???? Great, Kishi is staling and attempting to delay more important matters...........

With that being said, the Rikudou better look like a manly man. Give him a full blown beard Kishi.... Do it.


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Feb 1, 2012)

Another flashback chapter. Welcome to DBZ 2. One chapter of action followed with 13 chapters of unnecessary shit.


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2012)

sasutachi said:


> young bijuus??
> so rs didnt create them from nothing, he made animal group sex to create them.



Young bijuus doesn't mean that he couldn't have created them from nothing, he should have had the ability.


----------



## Cymbalize (Feb 1, 2012)

vered said:


> awesome!!!pek



what I dont understand is didn't the RS split the juubi into the 9 bijuu right before his death? how could he be preaching to them when he was dying?

Sorry, misqouted you but the question still stands.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

she will be back in a bit


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

Juubi's name will be Smiskscuk


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 1, 2012)

So I was right about Sanbi being "Isonade." Oh well, that was an easy one.

I'm more surprised that the Gobi is named "Kokuoh." Been readin' dat Hokuto no Ken, Kishi?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> Everyone knows Naruto is going to win. Rikudou's face matters not.



There is still a debate if Naruto will > RS only in his reach peace goal or if he will in alround aspects.

RS being revealed to be a Naruto or Sasuke clone would make all wars pointless since it would be already known that either Naruto or Sasuke will end up being in a tier so far above the other it isnt funny.

The only thing we would have would be the oppossing fandom denying it with arguments like "Just becasue Naruto (Sasuke) looks like him it means shit."


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

Cymbalize said:


> what I dont understand is didn't the RS split the juubi into the 9 bijuu right before his death? how could he be preaching to them when he was dying?



it appears the story is not as clear as we first thought.


----------



## Klue (Feb 1, 2012)

Something tells me that we're actually going to see Rikudou's face this week. Kishi can't simply give us baby bijuus and withhold Rikudou's face.

Come on.


----------



## sagroth (Feb 1, 2012)

Not what I was expected, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> Something tells me that we're actually going to see Rikudou's face this week. Kishi can't simply give us baby bijuus and withhold Rikudou's face.
> 
> Come on.



You know full well he can


----------



## Marsala (Feb 1, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> So I was right about Sanbi being "Isonade." Oh well, that was an easy one.



Wow, that's a blast from the past. Never imagined that any of "Legend of the Bijuu" would turn out to be true. Must have been a lucky guess.


----------



## Z3bra (Feb 1, 2012)

so kurama is kinda like rikudo's bastard child..it explains so much!

i mean with one bastard child you can luck out with him being straight in life....with 9...at least one becomes an asshole full of bile.  Then you have to reincarnate yourself aka naruto, to take care of that "hate" that bastard child fostered...


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 1, 2012)

I still giggle at "Son Goku". 

It would be nice to get pictures again, but I guess they want to hurry the spoilers up.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 1, 2012)

Juubidou Sennin was reincarnated as Itachi's weapons skills. 

Come at me.


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

RS didnt die so it appears after creating the bijuus.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2012)

...Baby Bijuu's...?

I want to see the nibi as a flaming Kitten!


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

im throwing money at the spoiler provider page but nothing is happening...


It's not effective!


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 1, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Juubidou Sennin was reincarnated as Itachi's weapons skills.
> 
> Come at me.



If he looked like Itachi I bet some people would suicide.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2012)

vered said:


> RS didnt die so it appears after creating the bijuus.



Another one to Tobi's list of lies.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 1, 2012)

More flashbacks, hopefully it doesn't make up most of the chapter.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Feb 1, 2012)

vered said:


> it appears the story is not as clear as we first thought.



We call that tobi was lying


----------



## calimike (Feb 1, 2012)

someone posted on 2ch about Shigeaki



*Spoiler*: __ 



ちょうめい　中国だと目に瞳が二つあることらしい 
双睛という伝説の鳥がそれで別名重明の鳥だと 

姿は鶏に似ているが、目の中に瞳が二つあり、鳳凰のような声で鳴く。 
そして、羽毛が抜け落ちても、羽根のない翼で空を飛んだという。 

滅多に現れない鳥で、多くても一年に数回、少ない時は数年間も現れなかったという。 
虎や狼などの猛獣を追い払ったり災害を防いだりしてくれるので、 
人々は双睛が巣を作ってくれることを願い、家の前を綺麗にしていたという。 




I don't get it?


----------



## Klue (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Another one to Tobi's list of lies.



Pretty sure RS died sometime after creating the Bijuu. He chose his younger son on his death bed.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 1, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Wow, that's a blast from the past. Never imagined that any of "Legend of the Bijuu" would turn out to be true. Must have been a lucky guess.



Well, not really. There's a legendary fish/sea monster in Shinto legend with the same name, and three tails- go figure, right?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 1, 2012)

calimike said:


> someone posted on 2ch about Shigeaki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...what does it say?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2012)

I bet we get a thread titled "Poll: Best Baby Bijuu?"

The runaway winner will be the goat dolphin with his grin.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Then it would mean either that Sasuke and Naruto will have to team up to take on the final villain or the dreaded Combination Transformation.


makes sense no? it would be rikudou versus juubi all over again 

it would also symbolize the end of the "split" that happened when rikudou divided his powers between the two sons.


----------



## Face (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe Tobi is the Elder Son. I think he killed Rikudou Sennin while he was sleeping or something.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 1, 2012)

Why are so many people saying Tobi lied?

He only said the Rikudou Sennin seperated the Juubi into the nine lesser Bijuu before he died. We have no idea how much time passed between then and the time he actually kicked the bucket.


----------



## Nic (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes we get a flashback.    The action was getting boring anyways.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

lets hope T replies before Ohana

he has spoilers early but doesnt share them all,

DAT T


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 1, 2012)

......I do not approve of this chapter.......


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Let the Tobi is Rikudo theories begin again


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Let the Tobi is Rikudo theories begin



I'm hoping this chapter will put an END to those theories.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

Face said:


> Maybe Tobi is the Elder Son. I think he killed Rikudou Sennin while he was sleeping or something.


sasuke would make him proud


----------



## RedHairedShanks (Feb 1, 2012)

My drawing has come true
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cymbalize (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Another one to Tobi's list of lies.



well I actually think kishi fumbled a bit on that one else this could open a window to a lot of question such as what forced the RS to split the juubi?


----------



## Klue (Feb 1, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I bet we get a thread titled "Poll: Best Baby Bijuu?"
> 
> The runaway winner will be the goat dolphin with his grin.



Smh. **


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

im going to contact T about some more spoilers, obviously ohana is not there
right now

sigh

her PC is broken she says


----------



## Nic (Feb 1, 2012)

meh if Tobi is to be FV, him being RS would be the best thing for the manga imo.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 1, 2012)

splitting them right before his death doesn't mean he did it just before dying.  it could mean that once he did split the ten tails chakra and formed the bijuus, he lost his immortality and became mortal, and died a normal man....that is all.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Let the Tobi is Rikudo theories begin again



I'll do one better. I'll find a way to spin this to prove that Tobi is the Rikudou sennin who is an Uzumaki.


----------



## Klue (Feb 1, 2012)

RedHairedShanks said:


> My drawing has come true
> *Spoiler*: __





Mad e-cookies for you.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

RedHairedShanks said:


> My drawing has come true
> *Spoiler*: __


kishi? is it you :0?


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

RedHairedShanks said:


> My drawing has come true
> *Spoiler*: __



awesome fanart.


----------



## sagroth (Feb 1, 2012)

Why are people complaining about the flashback?

I get it when the flashbacks are panels we've already seen before. But a flashback of something we've never seen? That's new plot!


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2012)

RedHairedShanks said:


> My drawing has come true
> *Spoiler*: __



Son Goku 

This is just epic!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Why are people complaining about the flashback?
> 
> I get it when the flashbacks are panels we've already seen before. But a flashback of something we've never seen? That's new plot!



Because it's happening right in the middle of an intense fight.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

man, if tobi is rikudou...srsly, i would be amused at kishi, because rikudou is like the last person that i could imagine to be tobi, i expect tobi to be sasuke's hatred from the future more than rikudou


----------



## Klue (Feb 1, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Because it's happening right in the middle of an intense fight.



The Bijuus were just defeated; a flashback makes sense.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> There is still a debate if Naruto will > RS only in his reach peace goal or if he will in alround aspects.
> 
> RS being revealed to be a Naruto or Sasuke clone would make all wars pointless since it would be already known that either Naruto or Sasuke will end up being in a tier so far above the other it isnt funny.
> 
> The only thing we would have would be the oppossing fandom denying it with arguments like "Just becasue Naruto (Sasuke) looks like him it means shit."



Um, Naruto is Rikudou's true reincarnation, so of course he'll look like Naruto.  



Klue said:


> Something tells me that we're actually going to see Rikudou's face this week. Kishi can't simply give us baby bijuus and withhold Rikudou's face.
> 
> Come on.



No way man,  we won't see Rikudou's face anytime before we see the indepth flashbacks regarding the 2 sons, and the elder son's doujutsu, before that is hashirama/madara flashbacks indepth, before or near that is the destruction and flashbacks of uzushiogakure.  Rikudou is long time to come.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2012)

I bet we see a return of the elder's spiral eyes this week.

And the eye power debates will begin again...


----------



## sagroth (Feb 1, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Because it's happening right in the middle of an intense fight.



Fair enough. I guess after last week, I'm willing to give the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 1, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Because it's happening right in the middle of an intense fight.



Let's just hope the flashback does nothing but names the bijuu and lasts only a few panels.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Why are people complaining about the flashback?
> 
> I get it when the flashbacks are panels we've already seen before. But a flashback of something we've never seen? That's new plot!



People, myself including are complaining about that maybe we wont get to see this week the result of Naruto's Super Bijuu Dama clash with 5 merged Bijuu Damas.

If we got to see that I would be satisfied with the chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> The Bijuus were just defeated; a flashback makes sense.



Oh that would make me very angry. 

Then again. A mass TnJ would also be .



It might be the Kyuubi's flashback.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> People, myself including are complaining about that maybe we wont get to see this week the result of Naruto's Super Bijuu Dama clash with 5 merged Bijuu Damas.
> 
> If we got to see that I would be satisfied with the chapter.


Exactly. How do you drop the ball so quickly?


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

*chapter in about 2 hours from now
*


----------



## sagroth (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> People, myself including are complaining about that maybe we wont get to see this week the result of Naruto's Super Bijuu Dama clash with 5 merged Bijuu Damas.
> 
> If we got to see that I would be satisfied with the chapter.



I don't see how they could not. It would be a really messy transition otherwise.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 1, 2012)

sagroth said:


> I don't see how they could not. It would be a really messy transition otherwise.


Right in the middle of a struggle, where everything is on the line, a flashback comes out of nowhere? That's kind of messy.


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

hmm it seems this is the mythical creature the hachibi's name is based on:


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's the google translate of that japanese someone posted earlier.

I find it interesting. 



> There are two eye pupil Kotorashii that Chou Mei China
> Shigeaki birds that alias in double 睛 legend says that the birds
> 
> *Figure is similar to the chicken, there are two eyes in the eye, crying in a voice of the pope.*
> ...



That could be the greatest line I have read this year.

(I reckon it's fake... )


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 1, 2012)

Z3bra said:


> so kurama is kinda like rikudo's bastard child..it explains so much!
> 
> i mean with one bastard child you can luck out with him being straight in life....with 9...at least one becomes an asshole full of bile.  Then you have to reincarnate yourself aka naruto, to take care of that "hate" that bastard child fostered...



but Kurama's hatred didn't originate from him, it came from the elder son, and the way him and his subsequent generations and other shinobis treated the bijuus, it's simply built up from all the past experiences of the interactions between bijuus and humans.  The 9 bijuus created by Rikudou would've been a clean slate from the jyubi's hatred.  He treated them with love, why he was the only human they showed respect towards.


----------



## calimike (Feb 1, 2012)

vered said:


> hmm it seems this is the mythical creature the hachibi's name is based on:



hachibi's name is Ushi-oni


Ushi-oni Another bull-headed monster; from Japanese folklore.


----------



## sagroth (Feb 1, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Right in the middle of a struggle, where everything is on the line, a flashback comes out of nowhere? That's kind of messy.



1) it's obvious that Kishi has a plan for this.

2) ohana's spoilers are not the best barometer for a chapter's quality.

3) Kishi knocked it out of the park last week. What happened to all that good will?

4) it's Rikodou sennin for crying out loud.


All I'm saying is: let's wait to see the chapter before crying foul.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 1, 2012)

sagroth said:


> 1) it's obvious that Kishi has a plan for this.
> 
> 2) ohana's spoilers are not the best barometer for a chapter's quality.
> 
> ...


Kishimoto knocked it out of the park after making the first parts of the fight tedious and boring, making Naruto look like a Academy Student, etc.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2012)

sagroth said:


> 2) ohana's spoilers are not the best barometer for a chapter's quality.



This is where my hope lies, last week Ohana made it seem like if the whole chapter was Naruto transforming.


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

calimike said:


> hachibi's name is Ushi-oni



from the depiction its basicly the same creature.



> It is often depicted with a spider- or crab-like body


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

perhaps naruto will get into the white dimension when the bijuudamas clash


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2012)

...I just had a crazy thought.

What if the elder son's eyes are like the EMS? But with the rinnegan.

It would explain where the Uchiha clan got the idea.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2012)

You know the fact that we're learning so much about the bijuu really suggests to me that Juubi is going to happen.

Learning about their origins is just going to make the Juubi's resurrection even more dramatic cause it'll mean they cease to exist.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

shigeaki further explained by a member?

>重明
冗談ではなく本気で分かってない気がするから一応マジレスしとくけど、
重明ってのは「目に瞳が二つある」という形容であって、重明の鳥ってのも
「そういう特徴のある鳥」ってだけの意味で一般名詞じゃないからな？
人間の顔相占い時なんかでも使う一種の形容詞だから。


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 1, 2012)

...why are we even talking about the Elder Son?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2012)

I really wonder if Rikudou could do all this, why not simply turn good the Juubi itself?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...why are we even talking about the Elder Son?



Lol wherever the Rikudo appears, talk of his sons will too.

I'm calling it now.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2012)

Elder Son was jealous because Rikudou cared more for the Bijuus than him, thats why he went rouge lol.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

CA182 said:


> ...I just had a crazy thought.
> 
> What if the elder son's eyes are like the EMS? But with the rinnegan.
> 
> It would explain where the Uchiha clan got the idea.


thats why i am expecting that elder's eye = rinnegan influenced by juubi's power. EMS would represent the part of Juubi's eye power in the elder's eye.


----------



## sagroth (Feb 1, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> This is where my hope lies, last week Ohana made it seem like if the whole chapter was Naruto transforming.



I'm betting 3 pages on the flashback max, with perhaps half a page of Kurama saying something transitioning.

My guess:

Bijuu balls clash, cancel each other out. Naruto makes a comment about the bijuu. Kurama or the 8 tails thinks back to that day, then back to the fight. Probably ends on a mild combat-related cliffhanger.


----------



## sagroth (Feb 1, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> You know the fact that we're learning so much about the bijuu really suggests to me that Juubi is going to happen.
> 
> Learning about their origins is just going to make the Juubi's resurrection even more dramatic cause it'll mean they cease to exist.



I'm betting an incomplete Juubi(KinGins supplement) minus Kurama and maybe 8tails.

Naruto will save them in the end, of course. He kinda has to.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 1, 2012)

Well this is very interesting. 

I'v said this before but I think RS probably wanted the biju to be protectors of humankind or something along those lines. But instead the ninja just feared them as monsters and wanted to enslave them for their power thus they became what they are now.

Of course Naruto will save them in the end and the biju will live alongside the ninja just like RS wanted.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2012)

I feel this line will answer all our questions.

"Figure is similar to the chicken, there are two eyes in the eye, crying in a voice of the pope."

The pope is clearly referring to the sage, and the two eyes in the eye. That's clearly talking about the same mechanics as the EMS.

The chicken is obviously the juubi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

well one thing we can be sure...if the bijuus survive in the end, they will become similar to simple summons, they will not be huge sources of chakra. Because bijuus are weapons...if they continue being weapons, they are reason for war...


----------



## Cymbalize (Feb 1, 2012)

sagroth said:


> I'm betting 3 pages on the flashback max, with perhaps half a page of Kurama saying something transitioning.
> 
> My guess:
> 
> Bijuu balls clash, cancel each other out. Naruto makes a comment about the bijuu. Kurama or the 8 tails thinks back to that day, then back to the fight. Probably ends on a mild combat-related cliffhanger.



you're atleast betting I am praying that we dont get seperate panels for each bijuu.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 1, 2012)

Why couldn't we just get the names of the nine-biju on the title page like when he did the Seven Swordsmen?


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 1, 2012)

Is there ppl still thinking rikudou sennin is still an asspull?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 1, 2012)

RedHairedShanks said:


> My drawing has come true
> *Spoiler*: __



lmfao, that's too awesome.  



CA182 said:


> ...I just had a crazy thought.
> 
> What if the elder son's eyes are like the EMS? But with the rinnegan.
> 
> It would explain where the Uchiha clan got the idea.



*DE*-EVOLUTION.  

Elder son's Doujutsu (eye power) basically equates to the EMS +.  As in He would've had all the Mangekyou jutsus from Tsukuyomi, Amaterasu, Susanoo, Kotoamatsukami, Kamui etc etc etc.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 1, 2012)

CA182 said:


> ...I just had a crazy thought.
> 
> What if the elder son's eyes are like the EMS? But with the rinnegan.
> 
> It would explain where the Uchiha clan got the idea.



i mentioned this a few months ago, well, a variation at least.  i suspect that the elder son's eyes is the very first eternal mangekyou sharingan, since the MS/EMS have so many variations....as the blood thins, the eyes become ordinary sharingan, and many don't even awaken the eyes.

since the sons are one part of the father, eldest son is the yin, youngest is the yang.  eldest representing the epitome of ocular powers, the EMS, while the youngest is the epitome of the body (the pinnacle being that of hashirama's gift).  when combined, you obtained the rinnegan, like that of the father....yin/yang.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> lmfao, that's too awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would the elder son inherit something so different from rinnegan, and so similar to juubi's eye, if he was supposed to inherit rikudou's eyes?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 1, 2012)

Spoilers are very informative about the chapter. Spoiled everything for me. 




Jeαnne said:


> why would the elder son inherit something so different from rinnegan, and so similar to juubi's eye, if he was supposed to inherit rikudou's eyes?



Rinnegan requires both RS's body and spiritual energy.

Elder son lacked the body energy, thus he had something inferior to rinnegan which in time evolved into sharigan and other forms of dojutsu.


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds like a informative chapter.


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 1, 2012)

Isonade sounds like a soft drink.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2012)

I need to explain myself.

I meant the elder son probably had the rinnegan. But he took in his father's eyes and merged them like the EMS.

As unlike the MS merging together two rinnegan looks exactly the same as a normal rinnegan. But a swirling effect would show the merge clearly.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

imagine one eye with tsukuyomi, amaterasu, susanoo(all possible weapons enabled), kotoamatsukami, kamui, full izanagi spam, enton manipulation...would be beast.


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 1, 2012)

Ems is not a fraking merge.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Ems is not a fraking merge.



I meant the design... It's always a merge of the two eyes together. But try that with the rinnegan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Rinnegan requires both RS's body and spiritual energy.
> 
> Elder son lacked the body energy, thus he had something inferior to rinnegan which in time evolved into sharigan and other forms of dojutsu.



yes, but it doesnt explain why the rinnegan would not have access to the jutsus of EMS/MS...

there is something off. The lack of the body energy doesnt explain why MS has tsukuyomi and rinnegan doesnt...imo, it doesnt explain why sharingan is completly genjutsu based while rinnegan has nothing to do with it D:.

it doesnt explain why sharingan looks more like juubi's eye either, there is definitely something that links sharingan and juubi that we dont know.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

some people are cursing, it seems ohana is gone from 2ch for today...
sigh


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2012)

So do you reckon this is a flashback caused when the bijuudama's collide?

Sort of like the flashbacks we always get when Naruto's rasengan collides with Sasuke's chidori.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2012)

Meh, chapter'll be out in an hour anyway.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 1, 2012)

Fuck, Im leaving to sleep then.


----------



## auem (Feb 1, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Isonade sounds like a soft drink.



more like tsunade's fav saki..


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yes, but it doesnt explain why the rinnegan would not have access to the jutsus of EMS/MS...
> 
> there is something off. The lack of the body energy doesnt explain why MS has tsukuyomi and rinnegan doesnt...imo, it doesnt explain why sharingan is completly genjutsu based while rinnegan has nothing to do with it D:.
> 
> it doesnt explain why sharingan looks more like juubi's eye either, there is definitely something that links sharingan and juubi that we dont know.



i disagree with you on your first statement.i believe the Rinnegan has access to all the MS jutsus.in fact i believe most of them were  created by RS.
we dont know what are the genjutsu capabilities of the Rinnegan.but in due time all will be revealed to us.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 1, 2012)

vered said:


> i disagree with you on your first statement.i believe the Rinnegan has access to all the MS jutsus.in fact i believe most of them were  created by RS.
> we dont know what are the genjutsu capabilities of the Rinnegan.but in due time all will be revealed to us.



agreed....

didn't we see madara activate susanoo with rinnegan on?  also, in relation to genjutsu......if a user is not yin attuned, there really is no point in using genjutsu....for example, nagato.  in madara's case, we have barely even seen the full extent of his rinnegan prowess yet...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 1, 2012)

lol we might see a baby kyuubi :rofl


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 1, 2012)

Rikudou 

It looks an informative chapter.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 1, 2012)

Why can't Kishi save informative chapters till AFTER the damn fight or clash is over?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

vered said:


> i disagree with you on your first statement.i believe the Rinnegan has access to all the MS jutsus.in fact i believe most of them were  created by RS.
> we dont know what are the genjutsu capabilities of the Rinnegan.but in due time all will be revealed to us.


vered, there _must_ be a reason why nagato never gave any sight of using sharingan related stuff with rinnegan.

i can go even beyond, there MUST be a reason why tobi chose to have a sharingan + a rinnegan stead of two rinnegans, and did the same with the jinchuurikis.

it is clearly a sign of separation between the powers, we cant ignore it.

If rikudou's eyes did have the sharingan stages, i dont know, but we can be sure of one thing, rinnegan as we know, doesnt have amaterasu, tsukuyomi, susanoo, etc. The fact that Madara was able to use susanoo with rinnegan doesnt prove anything, because he has the EMS under it, it doesnt mean that with rinnegan alone somebody would be able to use susanoo too.

And, coincidence or not, Juubi's eye resemble the sharingan. We cant be sure if rikudou had rinnegan before becoming a Juubi jinchuuriki, if rinnegan really came from Juubi, at this point we can only be sure that, whatever they are, sharingan/MS/EMS and Rinnegan are two different things, with different power types. Perhaps Rikudou's eye ended up divided between "yin and yang" powers, sharingan/MS/EMS being the yin, and rinnegan the yang.


----------



## Baks (Feb 1, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> lol we might see a baby kyuubi :rofl



Maybe

But if so young Kurama = Vulpix

Then it grows up and evos into the Ninetails. XP


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 1, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Well this is very interesting.
> 
> I'v said this before but I think RS probably wanted the biju to be protectors of humankind or something along those lines. But instead the ninja just feared them as monsters and wanted to enslave them for their power thus they became what they are now.
> 
> Of course Naruto will save them in the end and the biju will live alongside the ninja just like RS wanted.



Agreed.  Rikudou's intentions were prolly to wipe the slate clean with the newly created bijuus from their hatefilled predecessor, so they could live in harmony, if not help the humans, least live in their ow domain peacefully like the rest of the animal kingdom, but the elder son most likely ruined all that, as I think he was the first one who subdued kyubi to use it's power as the Mangekyou gives you a contract with the kyubi, not just control over all the bijuus via genjutsu, but an actual summoning contract.  Mangekyou being Edler son's power, he would've been the first one to create that contract.  Otherwise both sons had separate ways to control/subjugate all bijuus via genjutsu or mokuton, but the elder son went one step ahead and put the kyubi in a contract into his Mangekyou powers, via possibly some seal of his.  

Naruto is definitely gonna restore the bijuus to their former self, after he defeats the jyubi, and to do that guess what, he needs the creation of all things Izanagi, he'll need the rinnegan, it's pretty much confirmed that Naruto will be gaining the rinnegan in order to deal with the jyubi and keep his promise to the bijuus.


----------



## Cymbalize (Feb 1, 2012)

vered said:


> i disagree with you on your first statement.i believe the Rinnegan has access to all the MS jutsus.in fact i believe most of them were  created by RS.
> we dont know what are the genjutsu capabilities of the Rinnegan.but in due time all will be revealed to us.



The rinnegan will have all the abilities of EMS,MS etc if it evolved from MS,EMS to the rinnegan.  Nagato  was either born with the rinnegan(thus lacking the MS,EMS skills) or as tobi claims if it was given to him then he would'nt have access to MS,EMS because he never nevery had special eyes to begin with.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 1, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> agreed....
> 
> *didn't we see madara activate susanoo with rinnegan on? * also, in relation to genjutsu......if a user is not yin attuned, there really is no point in using genjutsu....for example, nagato.  in madara's case, we have barely even seen the full extent of his rinnegan prowess yet...



That doesn't mean much considering he has confirmed access to both.

He could simply be layering his EMS under his Rinnegan.

To say Rinnegan has access to sharingan techniques would be ignoring Tobi, who has to actually be using two distinct eyes to get the benifits of both.

Nagato also didn't have access to sharingan abilities either, and all are assumed to be using the same eyes.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Why can't Kishi save informative chapters till AFTER the damn fight or clash is over?



...I bet my left nut that this flashback is a result of the bijuudama's colliding. In which case this flashback could only happen right now.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 1, 2012)

vered said:


> i disagree with you on your first statement.i believe the Rinnegan has access to all the MS jutsus.in fact i believe most of them were  created by RS.
> we dont know what are the genjutsu capabilities of the Rinnegan.but in due time all will be revealed to us.



I think both Senju-Yang/Life creating powers and Uchihas-Yin/Form creating powers are required for the Rinnegan. Then there is also the aspect of dying/rebirth connected to the Rinnegan which transfers as the Samsara eye or Reincarnation eye. Its possible that one needs to die first or experience death in some maner before he can activate the Rinnegan.
The MS activation seems to be similar, in order to activate MS one needs to witness the death of someone close to him.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

how many pages will this thread have before the release of the chapter?

yea folks, let's play that game!

A) one more!
B) at least 10 more
C) at least 50 more
D) the chapter will not be released anytime soon


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2012)

Gonna go with ten more, at the current rate of posts.


----------



## Belbwadous (Feb 1, 2012)

I noticed something. When I was in Japan(2 weeks ago), the shonen jump had the Naruto chapter from last week. How come people get them so early? Is there another version online or sold elsewhere in Japan?


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

Belbwadous said:


> I noticed something. When I was in Japan(2 weeks ago), the shonen jump had the Naruto chapter from last week. How come people get them so early? Is there another version online or sold elsewhere in Japan?



shonen jump alpha is online version, but ohana, T and other providers
get them from local shops


----------



## Belbwadous (Feb 1, 2012)

atenzor said:


> shonen jump alpha is online version, but ohana, T and other providers
> get them from local shops



Ah I see. That explains everything. lol Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 1, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> i mentioned this a few months ago, well, a variation at least.  i suspect that the elder son's eyes is the very first eternal mangekyou sharingan, since the MS/EMS have so many variations....as the blood thins, the eyes become ordinary sharingan, and many don't even awaken the eyes.
> 
> since the sons are one part of the father, eldest son is the yin, youngest is the yang.  eldest representing the epitome of ocular powers, the EMS, while the youngest is the epitome of the body (the pinnacle being that of hashirama's gift).  when combined, you obtained the rinnegan, like that of the father....yin/yang.



Yes, absolutely.  Perfectly stated.  



Jeαnne said:


> why would the elder son inherit something so different from rinnegan, and so similar to juubi's eye, if he was supposed to inherit rikudou's eyes?



Look at a yin/yang symbol.  That represents the whole which is that of the rinnegan.  The yin aka the dark, represents the elder son's power, it is the spiritual half of the whole of the rinnegan, it is the death and destructive powers of the life and death powers of the rinnegan.  The younger son got the other yang, the light part, aka the physical, and the life and creation powers of the rinnegan.  Both together symbolize the powers of life and death.  The spiritual powers that of the mind, manifest thru the eyes as genjutsu powers, why the uchiha are strongest in genjutsus.  

Elder Son = yin, spiritual, death, destruction, fire, Mangekyou
Younger Son = yang, physical, life, creation, water, Mokuton/forest


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> vered, there _must_ be a reason why nagato never gave any sight of using sharingan related stuff with rinnegan.
> 
> i can go even beyond, there MUST be a reason why tobi chose to have a sharingan + a rinnegan stead of two rinnegans, and did the same with the jinchuurikis.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Again i have to disagree.Nagato nor Tobi are a proof of anything.since there is a chance the eyes which were Madaras in the first place never belonged to them not to mention them not being Uchihas(perhaps even Tobi).The eyes were separated in the beginning till kishi himself decided to merge them into one dojutsu line and that was the whole point of kabutos words to Madara.the problem is that you still see them as a separate when they belong in a long coherent line of one dojutsu.from Kabuto own words its clear that Edo Madara is the one to show what RS was capable of.not Tobi,not Nagato of whom he had control over before that.
Juubis eye might not be an eye in the first place but an effect of a genjutsu placed on it by RS and  in my view the Juubis eye is not a sharingan but a Rinnegan with tomeos if you want an enhanced Rinnegan.

but this discussion is not for this chapter though i do hope things will get more clarify with each chapter.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

hmm Kishimoto interview? recent one?

Link removed


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

i think that nagato is a good example of what are rinnegan's raw powers.

since i am a supporter of the idea that rinnegan was rikudou's eyes pre juubi, for me it makes sense that rinnegan =/= anything that comes from juubi's eyes, that would be the powers related to sharingan/MS/EMS.

a curious example is that tobi wants to become juubi's jinchuuriki, and his plan is to cast an infinite tsukuyomi, when until now he didnt give any sign of having at least a mangekyou sharingan. It could mean many things, and it could mean that his intention is use Juubi's own eye powers, meaning that tsukuyomi is one of its powers.

if juubi looked like an ordinary beast, i would be all for rinnegan having all the powers, but the fact that juubi is a big one eyed beast cant be ignored, it screams "special eye power".

it can only go two ways:

of the eye powers are half rikudou's - half juubi's, or its all juubi's...i prefer to think of them as two halfs, it could give some depth for backstory between rikudou and juubi itself.


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that nagato is a good example of what are rinnegan's raw powers.
> 
> since i am a supporter of the idea that rinnegan was rikudou's eyes pre juubi, for me it makes sense that rinnegan =/= anything that comes from juubi's eyes, that would be the powers related to sharingan/MS/EMS.
> 
> ...



read my post above and again Nagato is in no way an ex of what the Rinnegan is capable of nor is Tobi .


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

*if this was tobi.... OMG*:


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

vered said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, we will get nowhere with this discussion, but i see what you are saying. In the end its pure assumption from both parts. Either way i expect a good explanation coming from kishi about rikudou's powers.



vered said:


> read my post above and again Nagato is in no way an ex of what the Rinnegan is capable of nor is Tobi .




yeah i read it.

But i consider nagato because i see him like a kakashi, lets say.


but chances are that, like the other poster said, uchiha chakra unlocks the yin part of the eye, and senju chakra the yang, the whole eye would be only one thing, but it ended up "divided" because of rikudou's division of powers between the two brothers.

Madara would be displaying the closest to what rikudou's eyes really were.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that nagato is a good example of what are rinnegan's raw powers.
> 
> since i am a supporter of the idea that rinnegan was rikudou's eyes pre juubi, for me it makes sense that rinnegan =/= anything that comes from juubi's eyes, that would be the powers related to sharingan/MS/EMS.
> 
> ...



I think the manga clearly showed that Juubi has both eyes, Rinnegan and Sharingan. Rikudou most likely gained Rinnegan after his fight with Juubi.
He didnt need any ninjutsu to beat Juubi, all he needed is some hax Sealing jutsu that alowed him to take Juubi's powers for himself.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 1, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> That doesn't mean much considering he has confirmed access to both.
> 
> He could simply be layering his EMS under his Rinnegan.
> 
> ...



since we are making assumptions here.....perhaps knowing how to activate the jutsus is a requirement.  nagato's rinnegan are madara's eyes.  nagato was supposedly taught by jiraiya on how to use the rinnegan (or rather how to use his powers) without the knowledge that it came from the sharingan. that is an important info.

as for tobi....that still lands in the realm of not knowing who tobi is.   again, if he is not an uchiha, then how would he know how to activate the various powers of MS.  we have never seen him activate a MS.  perhaps he is only aware of the basic powers of sharingan plus izanagi (which does not require MS, but does require a lot of eyes - which he does have). 

does tobi even know that the rinnegan is formed from the EMS and hashirama cells the way madara does and the way kabuto suspected?  that is still a big question and there is no proof yet that he has read the uchiha tablet.  for all we know, this is the first time he has worn the rinnegan due to the perhaps madara giving the rinnegan directly to young nagato before his death.

for all we know, tobi is just another nagato, who's blood is not conducive to the rinnegan.

it could be that madara is quite adept with the his rinnegan because they are his and not transplanted like it is with nagato and tobi.  simply put, the current rinnegan are not originally tobi's and nagato's.....kinda like kakashi trying to utilize the MS.


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well, we will get nowhere with this discussion, but i see what you are saying. In the end its pure assumption from both parts. Either way i expect a good explanation coming from kishi about rikudou's powers.



yea all i really want for this chapter is more RS info.and perhaps just perhaps some more is revealed about his look?perhaps his outfit?pek


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 1, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I need to explain myself.
> 
> I meant the elder son probably had the rinnegan. But he took in his father's eyes and merged them like the EMS.
> 
> As unlike the MS merging together two rinnegan looks exactly the same as a normal rinnegan. But a swirling effect would show the merge clearly.



I wanna do a facepalm pic here, but too lazy to find one.  Seriously.  



Jeαnne said:


> imagine one eye with tsukuyomi, amaterasu, susanoo(all possible weapons enabled), kotoamatsukami, kamui, full izanagi spam, enton manipulation...would be beast.



everything without the Izanagi spam, the elder son didn't have doujutsus to spam, he was the only one living with one at the time, also he wasn't a Rikudou or even a psuedo Rikudou to be able to spam Izanagi.  Who knows, maybe he stole some of the younger son's powers, but can't speculate on that yet.  But yes, the spiritual weapons that Itachi possessess would've belonged to the elder son, either created by him, or most likely created by Rikudou and given to his elder son as a gift, his heritage to protect and guide him.  

Also Amaterasu being a yohton (yang) release, it would've been created by Rikudou, along with all other Mangekyou jutsus.  If you see Rikudou as the representation of the creator god Izanagi, then he gave birth to Tsukuyomi, Amaterasu, Susanoo trio, so Rikudou would've been able to use all those jutsus also along with the elder son.  But I believe Rikudou's Amaterasu would've been yellow much like Naruto's glowing chakra, as that symbolizes the light of the physical world, but was corrupted by the elder son's hatred and turned to darkness (black).


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> I wanna do a facepalm pic here, but too lazy to find one.  Seriously.



I think we all forget this is a children's manga... A simple solution is more likely than the convoluted theories we conjure up every week.

So I'm sticking to this one...


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

script!!!!!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 1, 2012)

Scripts released. What does it say?


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

the balls connected!!i think naruto managed to pull the stakes!


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

vered said:


> yea all i really want for this chapter is more RS info.and perhaps just perhaps some more is revealed about his look?perhaps his outfit?pek


as long as he shows something T_T...i have the sad impression that he will have his back turned while he faces the bijuus.



man the google translation of the spoiler is a mess


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 1, 2012)

Google translate doesn't make much sense..



> Completed, ball tail beast! ! ! !
> 
> 
> Ball and the ball hit the tail beast beast tail.
> ...


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2012)

...Supposedly we're going to the spirit world. 

Oh and

"What is it when the grandchildren and Naruto."

...I predict his children have pink hair. :ho


----------



## Francesco. (Feb 1, 2012)

Fantastic job Vered


----------



## Federer (Feb 1, 2012)

So we get a cute chibi Kyuubi. 

I want frickin Meteordara.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 1, 2012)

vered said:


> the balls connected!!i think naruto managed to pull the stakes!



that sounded so wrong.....


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 1, 2012)

So basically the Bijudamas collide and Naruto manages to pull out at least some of the stakes, if not all. After that RS flashback with the Biju I think.


----------



## Jad (Feb 1, 2012)

Not enough Kakashi and Gai in this chapter xD Crap


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 1, 2012)

sounds like a shitty chapter. I blame the google trans


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

*i can translate, but it's going to take time
*


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

yea RS flashback!!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 1, 2012)

> Girls kiss and taste you


Sadly I don't think the chapter is going to live up to the google translation.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 1, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Google translate doesn't make much sense..



I see Sasuke being mentioned in your google translation lol


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 1, 2012)

atenzor said:


> *i can translate, but it's going to take time
> *



Awesome


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't think the flashback is going to make the chapter bad. Fleshing out the universe some is never bad.



atenzor said:


> *i can translate, but it's going to take time
> *


Read: I can translate too, but it would take an entire day of me in front of Kiten.


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

2 RS flashbacks!!!!
there are 2!!!!!!


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 1, 2012)

Bablefishery spoiler said:
			
		

> Girls kiss and taste you



What in the... I don't even...


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I don't think the flashback is going to make the chapter bad. Fleshing out the universe some is never bad.
> 
> Read: I can translate too, but it would take an entire day of me in front of Kiten.



Kiten? not really. I can do this, going to take around 30 minutes if I start right now, it's not going to be completely accurate tho. But I need the full script before.

Hopefully Ohana released it all


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

man the google translation is......

i feel like i read a yaoi fanfic.


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

kyubii has 2 flashbacks involving RS if im not mistaken.


----------



## Lunki (Feb 1, 2012)

Rikudou Sennin flashback?!!? OH MY GOD GIVE THEM TO ME NOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2012)

vered said:


> kyubii has 2 flashbacks involving RS if im not mistaken.



I sense an epic chapter ahead...

Especially with that final line including Tobi.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 1, 2012)

vered said:


> kyubii has 2 flashbacks involving RS if im not mistaken.



o____O

I wonder if he'll talk to Naruto about RS sometime in the future.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

> Girls kiss and taste you are Dahlonega Shirakawa Hey! What are you Chimatsu filtration old Sasuke and then kiss the contrary!
> Naruton not recall such a mon! ! ! E-sales Buoee ゛ co! !
> I 水影 generation's tower is four yuan! The fact Erakatta! ! I use it for adults! ! No ... and I Ezuki too! ! What a taste of'm What was that Sasuke! !



looks like naruto kisses sasuke and asks him what taste was that during rikudou's flashback


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 1, 2012)

^ 

Rikudou flashbacks are best flashbacks.



atenzor said:


> Kiten? not really. I can do this, going to take around 30 minutes if I start right now, it's not going to be completely accurate tho. But I need the full script before.
> 
> Hopefully Ohana released it all


Fair enough. You sound like you have a fair grip of the language.

But if history is anything to go by, we'll have the chapter in under half an hour from Ohana's post. My advice is not to waste your time.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> ^
> 
> Rikudou flashbacks are best flashbacks.
> 
> ...



Yes, you are correct, the chapter is here soon anyway.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 1, 2012)

The whole chapter is basically RS flashback? Hooooly shit o_____O


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 1, 2012)

ugh, google translator reads more like bee's rapping......


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2012)

"the whole chapter is about flashback while the both bijuudama connects."

I so called it. 

Anyways seems like an unusually informative chapter.

I await the theories with glee.


----------



## Jad (Feb 1, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> The whole chapter is basically RS flashback? Hooooly shit o_____O



Yeah, with RS hidden in a shadow >_> I bet.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

*the chapter should be out in about 30 minutes-1hour from now*


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

better wait for the scan.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 1, 2012)

Let's see if the man who a shocking amount of NF-ers call their favorite character actually gains a personality now. 

But seriously? Naruto won the bijuudama blast? At least Tobi recalled them all, if agony is correct.


----------



## Nic (Feb 1, 2012)

so basically Tobi is about to retreat?  Like we haven't seen that before.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 1, 2012)

atenzor said:


> *the chapter should be out in about 30 minutes-1hour from now*



How do you know?


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 1, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> But seriously? Naruto won the bijuudama blast? At least Tobi recalled them all, if agony is correct.



Did you seriously expect him not to win it?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 1, 2012)

damn.... I wonder who'll be the first one to create the "worst chapter in a while" thread


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 1, 2012)

chakra-burned said:


> How do you know?


It's approximation.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 1, 2012)

Seems like the Jinchuuriki aren't completely gone under Tobi's control. It seems that the jinchuuriki first talk to Naruto.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 1, 2012)

chakra-burned said:


> How do you know?


History and graphing times it gets posted I bet. It's not too hard.

tbh I liked that week where we got it in the afternoon jap time. I had half a day to post while America was still sleeping. 




Grimmjowsensei said:


> damn.... I wonder who'll be the first one to create the "worst chapter in a while" thread


 You fail for thinking that flashbacks = bad writing.


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 1, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> You fail for thinking that flashbacks = bad writing.


Actually he rather seems to know the community well


----------



## Btbgfel (Feb 1, 2012)

It will be the worst naruto chapter in a week.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 1, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> History and graphing times it gets posted I bet. It's not too hard.
> 
> tbh I liked that week where we got it in the afternoon jap time. I had half a day to post while America was still sleeping.
> 
> ...



Psh, this isn't some natural event with a periodic cycle. People are involved.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yes, but it doesnt explain why the rinnegan would not have access to the jutsus of EMS/MS...
> 
> there is something off. The lack of the body energy doesnt explain why MS has tsukuyomi and rinnegan doesnt...imo, it doesnt explain why sharingan is completly genjutsu based while rinnegan has nothing to do with it D:.
> 
> it doesnt explain why sharingan looks more like juubi's eye either, there is definitely something that links sharingan and juubi that we dont know.



Actually the rinnegan is capable of using all jutsus, but you the second and third and fourth Rikudous would've had to learn em unlike the first Rikudou Sennin who would've created the Mangekyou jutsus.  

I already explained, the sharingan is genjutsu heavy cause it is the spiritiual half of the rinnegan, powers that relate to mind, metaphysical, conscience, perception, spiritual realm of the dead.  

Rinnegan does have Tsukuyomi, it's what Rikudou used on the jyubi, that was the Mugen Tsukuyomi.   Jyubi's eye looks like the eye with tomoes cause it is Rikudou's Mugen Tsukuyomi reflecting off of the bijuu much like how a sharingan is imposed on top of a bijuu's eye when under its control.  



vered said:


> i disagree with you on your first statement.i believe the Rinnegan has access to all the MS jutsus.in fact i believe most of them were  created by RS.
> we dont know what are the genjutsu capabilities of the Rinnegan.but in due time all will be revealed to us.



Agreed.  



Jeαnne said:


> vered, there _must_ be a reason why nagato never gave any sight of using sharingan related stuff with rinnegan.
> 
> i can go even beyond, there MUST be a reason why tobi chose to have a sharingan + a rinnegan stead of two rinnegans, and did the same with the jinchuurikis.
> 
> ...



2 reasons why Nagato didn't display any Mangekyou jutsus or even genjutsu.  Main one was plot, Nagato died in chapter 450, while the rinnegan/rikudou, senju/mokuton, uchiha/mangekyou connection wasn't revealed until chapter 462 with the reveal of the 2 sons.  Second is Nagato wasn't attuned to the genjutsu (yin release), and he would've had to learn to master the Mangekyou jutsus also, he simply didn't unlock em.  Most of Nagato's fight was done thru Pain, only the Gedou path as in a Rikudou himself would've been able to perform the Mangekyou or Mokuton jutsus.  

Don't yet know the reason why Tobi kept the sharingan, but it has to do with space/time jutsu, and/or his real identity, if he's not an uchiha, then it might come into play, or maybe it was only a matter of convenience since he was already missing one left eye after using the Izanagi on Konan and he had to hurry up for the war.  The Jinchurikis paths are simply manifesting Tobi's powers, he didn't choose to give them a sharingan/rinnegan, he is simply broadcasting his own current powers to them.  

Regarding Madara,  let me just ask you one thing,  where did all of Madara's powers come from? His uchiha lineage right, who got their powers from the elder son, who got his powers form the half of Rikudou's rinnegan.  You really think Rikudou's whole is unable to use those same powers?  The sharingan devolved so far from the elder son, it keeps losing the powerful jutsus, so to gain those back, only exceptional uchihas could gain the Mangekyou under extreme circumstances, they unlocked those jutsus, the jutsus were already created before.  Same goes for the elder son, he unlocked his jutsus from Rikudou.   

And your last sentence, no, cause rinnegan is the yin AND yang.  It's BOTH.  Jyubi's eye only has tomoes cause it's Rikudou's Tsukuyomi as in Rikudou's yin/spritiual power of genjutsu, aka the Mugen Tsukuyomi that took control of the beast before he sealed it into his body.


----------



## Nic (Feb 1, 2012)

I just want to see baby Kyuubi in RS' arms. 



Btbgfel said:


> It will be the worst naruto chapter in a week.



That was actually pretty funny. lol


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

Btbgfel said:


> It will be the worst naruto chapter in a week.



its going to be the best naruto chapter in years.
a chapter with 2 RS flashback!!2!!!pek


----------



## John Connor (Feb 1, 2012)

no more flashbacks... 

thats what the anime is for


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

Ohana is gay, she could have said if we can see rikudou in it or not


----------



## Dark Red Z (Feb 1, 2012)

...I thought RS was in his literal deathbed when he did that.


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 1, 2012)

When I got the recent Interview right, Kishi wrote this chapter because he intended to buy his son some furry friends. He got inspired shopping some Furbys.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 1, 2012)

John Connor said:


> no more flashbacks...
> 
> thats what the anime is for



give it a break... we simply needed to learn about the "real story" of bijus creation and not some legend... we learn the real story from the bijus themselfs that know rikudo in person as they mighy consider him a father... while they might see naruto as rikudous grandchild 

the whole fight was to make naruto work with kurama... and the flashbacks are used to strenghten their bond.... and well the rest of bijus might want to belive in naruto too


----------



## CA182 (Feb 1, 2012)

...So will we see the sage's creation of all things this chapter?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 1, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Actually he rather seems to know the community well



[sp]:[/sp]




chakra-burned said:


> Psh, this isn't some natural event with a periodic cycle. *People are involved.*


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds like bijuu,jinchuu history.
Naruto speaking to spirits??


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Feb 1, 2012)

Dark Red Z said:


> ...I thought RS was in his literal deathbed when he did that.



Likely was but Kishi change is mind. He does this a lot.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> [sp]:[/sp]



hahahahahahaha man that was funny


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea I'm off to bed.........

Not waisting my time on this chapter....


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 1, 2012)

B.o.t.i said:


> Naruto speaking to spirits??



Seems like he speaks to the other jinchuriki.


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 1, 2012)

Golden Circle. That doesn't smell like magical friendship AT ALL. I'll write a letter to the Princess


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have read your posts and they make a lot of sense. Like i told vered, we are just discussing theories, one day kishi will trace a line between what is what, but i see where you are coming from, and i agree.


----------



## Jad (Feb 1, 2012)

I wish Kishimoto would stop wasting his time on flash backs and just continue with the story. I could careless of some Fox cried when his master died or whatever.

Put that stuff in like a "Tell All Naruto Story" databook type thing. And sell it.

All this "Character Development" is all fluff in the story. Naruto if you were to take out all the flash backs, would make a spin off series lol


PS More Gai >_>.......and ROCK LEE!!!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, im waiting for the images of the chapter, they could be more important than any line said this week.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 1, 2012)

I really don't understand all the flashback hate, especially when they're about Rikudou Sennin, Bijuu history etc.

I mean to me they're more interesting than most fight scenes.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Feb 1, 2012)

> the Chapter ends with naruto and tobi winning all the Bijuu INTO Gedo Mazo Absorbs Quickly.



Ok now I'm just lose/


----------



## Sygurgh (Feb 1, 2012)

I find that character development is the best part of most stories. If you can’t relate to a character you don’t care about his actions.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 1, 2012)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Ok now I'm just lose/



i guess it just means tobi is retreating


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 1, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Golden Circle. That doesn't smell like magical friendship AT ALL. I'll write a letter to the Princess


Dear Princess Celestia,

Today I learned that Naruto fans are generally dumb and have the attention span of a worm. This was shocking to me at first, but with time they dragged me down to their level and made me sympathize them. Perhaps they aren't so bad after all?

Your faithful student,
Twilight Sparkle.




Bronies gonna brony.


----------



## chakra-burned (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, I was shown up. Internetz really is srs businezz.


----------



## Addy (Feb 1, 2012)

> naruto winning the bijuudama and tobi quickly absorbs all the bijuu into gedo mazo.


I knew this was the outcome but honestly, im impressed  

I didn’t think that would be the entire chapter….. +flashbacks 

You still manage to surprise me kishi 


but srsly....... lame  

maybe we will see RS's face though....


----------



## Tazmo? (Feb 1, 2012)

Backstory makes me hard


----------



## geminis (Feb 1, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 1, 2012)

If Kyuubi's the one having flashbacks, that means he's gonna get captured for sure.


----------



## jgalt7 (Feb 1, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 1, 2012)

Lol @ Kyuubi bringing up the kiss with Sasuke


----------



## Belbwadous (Feb 1, 2012)

atenzor said:


> shonen jump alpha is online version, but ohana, T and other providers
> get them from local shops



I saw that the shonen jump alpha is only in english. I didn't see a Japanese version...


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

omgomgogmgom


----------



## 8 (Feb 1, 2012)

Jad said:


> I wish Kishimoto would stop wasting his time on flash backs and just continue with the story. I could careless of some Fox cried when his master died or whatever.
> 
> Put that stuff in like a "Tell All Naruto Story" databook type thing. And sell it.
> 
> ...



i wholeheartedly agree. i wish all this rikudou crap didn't exist. such a waste.  kishimoto should have spend this time developing characters who are actually alive.


----------



## Jad (Feb 1, 2012)

8 said:


> i wholeheartedly agree. i wish all this rikudou crap didn't exist. such a waste.  kishimoto should have spend this time developing characters who are actually alive.



Lawl, I got it right, the Fox does cry xD I was making that crap up.


----------



## sagroth (Feb 1, 2012)

So Yonbi did give Naruto some chakra. And now a fist bump from all the other bijuus but Shukaku, too.

And Rikudou almost confirmed as looking like Naruto. A blonde at the very least.


So now we get base Naruto(likely at full strength from the loaned chakra), possibly Sage mode, and Kakashi, Bee and Gai vs Tobi.

That mask is gonna be gone in 6 chapters tops.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 1, 2012)

Good chapter, a little bit inception-like, but good...


----------



## Selva (Feb 1, 2012)

CHIBI KURAMA IS SO ASDFGHJK  such cuteness omg


----------



## Mateush (Feb 1, 2012)

Great chapter!! I was waiting for these flashbacks too long. Finally we know more about Rikodou's purposes. So it seems as all bijuu will become one again, then Naruto will become another so6p.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 1, 2012)

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit, flashback.


----------



## calimike (Feb 1, 2012)

Naruto 572 is trending worldwide again


----------



## Auto (Feb 1, 2012)

well i got most of my prediction right. no saucegay. good


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Feb 1, 2012)

this is one touching release.................but very good one thou.


----------



## Who Dat (Feb 1, 2012)

Perfecto



Who Dat said:


> Prediction/Bullshit
> 
> BIJUU CONFERENCE
> 
> ...


----------



## takL (Feb 1, 2012)

Rikudo the old geezer in the panel looks much like Jiraiya to me.


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

takL said:


> Rikudo the old geezer in the panel looks much like Jiraiya to me.



both were sages lol.
though i think he has a bit of Jiraya and a bit of Hiruzen in his old form.at least for the little we can see.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 1, 2012)

Naruto is about to go 45 tails on him!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 1, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Hachibi, Son, and Shukaku jump in and shoot their Bijuu Dama too so it can be an all Bijuu Bijuu Dama...thingy. World blows up.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



So I was right about the Bijuu world it seems. Also seems like the Jinchuriki and Bijuu are alright with each other, which I predicted a while back ago as well. 

I also thought about Rikudo appearing here, but wasn't sure how to write it out. 

Wasn't a 100% perfect prediction but I was somewhat right about what happened, EGO BOOST ACTIVATED!!! One step closer to Zetsu as final villain now


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

if im not mistaken RS is standing on top of a seal like structure:
the middle of the design(sun like structure) definitely looks like something of a seal or barrier.even the black lines look like scribbled sealing black lines.
sitting and talking for a reference. though im sure there are more panels or sealing panels in the manga.
sitting and talking
perhaps its nothing but its worth speculation.


----------



## takL (Feb 1, 2012)

ohana said:
			
		

> 六道仙人 私はもう長くない 守鶴 又旅 磯撫 孫悟空 コク王 犀犬 重明 牛鬼 クラマ 離れていてもお前達はいつも一緒だいずれ一つとなる時が来よう?
> それぞれの名を持ち?今までとは違う形でな そして私の中に居た時と違い正しく導かれる
> 本当の力とは何か? その時まで?



Rikudo sage: I dont have long to live, Syukaku, Matatabi, Isobu, Son Goku, Kokuoh, Saiken, chomei, Gyuki and kurama. Even when being apart youre always together. Eventually the day will come when youll be one?.
having respective names ?_in a form __different __than before, you know. and then unlike when you are(/were) in me, youll be led correctly_
(to?) What the true power is?untill then?


> クラマ (長すぎなんだよ?じじい)


Kulama: (too long, actually?you old geezer)


			
				ohana said:
			
		

> 仮面男 ?九尾まで完全にコントロール下に置くとはな だが?まだ長続きはしないようだな それで今まで通りだ


The masked man: ?.to think that you even gained good control over 9b, save?. that (the biju transformation) doesnt last long yet, it seems. Now business as usual/its same as before(　≒　nothing has changed).


			
				ohana said:
			
		

> 八尾 だが?よくやったぞナルト！！
> ナルト 今まで通りじゃねえ?
> 仮面男 ！？
> ナルト 難しい名前 一度にたくさん教えてもらったからよ！！


8b: nevertheless,?you did well, Naruto!!
Naruto: its not like business as usual?
The masked man: !?
Naruto: cos I was taught many difficult names at once!!

edit: red bit


----------



## vered (Feb 1, 2012)

takL said:


> Rikudo sage: I have not long to live, Syukaku, Matatabi, Isobu, Son Goku, Kokuoh, Saiken, chomei, Gyuki and kurama. Even when being apart youre always together. Eventually the day will come when you be one?.
> having respective names ?_in a different form than before you know. and then unlike when you are in me, youll be led correctly_.
> What the true power is?till then?
> 
> ...



does it imply that RS misused their power?or used their power not in the right way?


----------



## takL (Feb 1, 2012)

vered said:


> does it imply that RS misused their power?or used their power not in the right way?



i think rikudo did his best and yet couldnt guide them as he wished.
i guess it implies naruto is to surpass even Rikudo sage of the past.


----------



## mellomuse (Feb 1, 2012)

vered said:


> does it imply that RS misused their power?or used their power not in the right way?



Hi Vered, I agree that RS is standing on some kind of seal structure.  

And I agree that it  seems that the Sage's peaceful ambitions were thwarted  somehow, whether he misused their power or simply misunderstood people, and he didn't feel that he did the job he should have to keep the peace.  

More than anything else, RS's comments make me think that the Sage did not split the Juubi into nine demons in order to save people from the Juubi- he did it to save the Juubi from people.  Or a person, perhaps. 

I wonder... is it possible that maybe RS sealed _himself_ in the moon?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 2, 2012)

...did Naruto lose Kyuubi?  What were those last few pages about?


----------



## Klue (Feb 2, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ...did Naruto lose Kyuubi?



Nope. Either the five minute time limit was reached or he exhausted all of his/Kurama's chakra.



Mider T said:


> What were those last few pages about?



Him freeing the remaining 5 Bijuu from Tobi's Outer Path, learning their names and receiving a bit of their chakra.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 2, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ...did Naruto lose Kyuubi?  What were those last few pages about?



Naruto just fell out of Biju Mode, probably due to the time limit or he used too much chakra.


----------



## Boradis (Feb 2, 2012)

WhiningComplainersUpthread said:
			
		

> Whaaa! Whaaa! Whaaaaaa! Five whole panels of flashback! That's it! I'm done with this series! How dare Kishi tell a _story!_ Everything is ruined everywhere forever for everyone!!1!!1`!!Eleventy!



Now that I've summarized 'that' point of view, here are my thoughts. 

When I clicked to the double bijudama splashpage I actually said "Boy, things have gotten seriously 'Dragon Ball' now." That's a good thing BTW, even if it means we're approaching the end of the series.

I found the "chibiju" scene cute and informative. I had thought RS's relationship with the jubi was at least as hostile as Naruto's was with Kurama. Still, it's hard to imagine baby kyubi ravaging the countryside without everyone wanting to pet him.

I got the impression the reason RS couldn't complete his work was simply old age. He discovered chakra, invented ninjutsu, captured the jubi and created the Moon in his lifetime. I can't fault him for not _also_ creating world peace.

Now we've got a pair of Jr. RSs, Naruto and Tobi, each with a portion of the total power he once commanded. Tobi has the eyes and enslaved biju's chakra, and Naruto has the body and ... their souls/names. Or something. Right? 

With this chapter I've changed my thoughts about the end game, in other words the final confrontation between Naruto and Sasuke. I now think when they "die" it will actually be a fusion resulting in the birth of a new RS who we can call *Narusuke Uchimaki*, *Sasuruto Uzuchiha* or some combination thereof.

"He" will be the one to bring peace to the world. Believe it.

(Hell, "Naruto" is heavily inspired by "Dragon Ball." So why not?)


----------



## Penance (Feb 2, 2012)

Oy, what a chapter...


----------



## Escargon (Feb 2, 2012)

I love this chapter except the pathetic ending but really Naruto should break Tobis mask for once.. 

It will go on forever, Naruto use a new jutsu, Tobi use a new jutsu, Gai use eight gates, Tobi summons the statue, Tobi use a new technique, flashback, off to another fight, gossip chapters, Tobi will escape before we can see his face.. fuck, feels like we wont see his face until the end, which is propably like three years+ left if Kishi continues doing like this..

Hey Kishi what the f, whats up with hiding Tobis identity? We are getting tired of this BS already, are you sick or what? Just show Tobis face and create new characters or something so you can continue your manga lol.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 2, 2012)

​
lets get it


----------



## takL (Feb 2, 2012)

回想 Fuus flashback 


> 老紫 ちゃんと教えてやれ… … それとあいつにオレのチャクラをほんの少しだが渡せた
> 孫 …お前らは覚えてるか？六道のじじいが最後に言ってたことをよ…… たぶん…あの小僧がそれだ… オレはそう感じた …たぶんあいつはお前らも助けようとここまで来る そんときゃ小僧をよろしくな もう魔像に引っ張られてる…じゃ 先行ってるぜ


Son(altho ohana says roshi): tell him nicely…
…..on a side note, i managed to pass just a little bit of my chakra to him. 
Son: …Do you guys remember? the things our old rikudoh geezer told us last, yea…probably… that urchin is 'it' ….I felt so. …probably hell get here wanting to save you too. Then, you look after the urchin, wont you. mazo is already pulling me…ok then, ill see you there later.  



> 老紫 … 四尾よ… もしかしたらだが…
> 孫 ！？
> 老紫 …ワシらにも… 違う道があったと思うか…？
> 孫 …
> ...


Roshi:…4b…its just just maybe but…
Son:!?
Roshi:do you think there couldve been another way for us as well…?. 
Son:...
Keh…you who are even more stubborn/hardheaded than onoki, the tuchikage…have awfully mellowed down since youre dead, havencha?! Well...if only you'd learned my name proper in the first place …when you became my jinchuriki…!
Roushi: ..its been more than 40 years since I became your jinchuriki, I cant be so mellow as to call your name ….! But that doesnt mean I've forgotten your name…
Son: if so, try to say my bloody name-introduction lines in full.
Roushi: …can i just say  'Son'?



vered said:


> does it imply that RS misused their power?or used their power not in the right way?



on second thoughts, maybe hes talking about when they were one in him as jyuubi. he couldnt tame 10b that he created the bijus.
or maybe hes talking about some of his bju kids cant get along with each other. like kulama n shukaku. perhaps shukaku is the eldeast in a sort and kulama is the youngest of them.


----------



## vered (Feb 2, 2012)

takL said:


> 回想 Fuus flashback
> 
> Son(altho ohana says roshi): tell him nicely?
> ?..on a side note, i managed to pass just a little bit of my chakra to him.
> ...


he probably means the juubi after all the bijuus were created  near his end.i doubt they were sealed in him fighting each other.most likely he just couldnt purify the Juubis hate.


----------

